# A New Power - Rebel Group OOC



## Angcuru (May 31, 2005)

Feats -
If there's a feat you want to use in a D&D book, I'll allow it if it's mechanically acceptable, pending my approval.

Combat -

Aimed Shots (Ranged) - You can spend a number of rounds up to your dex bonus aiming, and add the number of rounds spent aiming to your attack roll. EX - Kia has a +3 Dex bonus. She may spend up to three rounds aiming and recieve a +3 to her attack roll immeditaly after the last round spent aiming. The target must remain within the attacker's field of vision for this duration, otherwise the time spent aiming is wasted.

Accuracy to Damage - To give the game a more realistic feel and make precise characters just as dangerous as strong ones, I'm going to count any extra points to hit as damage based on accuracy. EX - Kia shoots Jabba the Hutt in the face. His AC is 15, and her attack roll total is 18. Kia deals Jabba damage as her damage roll, +3 for her extra accuracy. This total bonus cannot exceed the attacker's base attack bonus. Since Kia has BAB +1 at the time of her attack, the +3 damage is reduced to +1.

Firing Ship Weapons - Attack bonus = Weapons Firing Control System Bonus + Character's Ranged Attack Bonus.

Lightsaber Deflect (Attack) - The core rulebook shows that to redirect an attack, it must miss the Jedi by 5 or less, and any attack that hits or misses by 6 or more cannot be redirected. In my opinion, this doesn't make much sense. If the Jedi is capable of defending herself against the attack, she should be able to deflect it to a certain degree. If a Jedi has a high enough defense and a number of attacks miss her by 6 or more, she should not be penalized due to her own ability. Changes are made as thus:

A critical miss on the part of the attacker cannot be redirected, since by it's nature it does not go anywhere near the target.

An attack that misses the Jedi by 5 or less cannot be redirected, since the attack is close enough that the Jedi has to expend a degree of effort to avoid being hit, and cannot concentrate on making a redirection attack.

An attack that misses the Jedi by 6 or more can be redirected, since the attack can be blocked with ease, thus allowing the Jedi to concentrate on making a redirection attack. Jedi cannot deflect any more attacks than 1/2 their level rounded up, as standard.


----------



## Ambrus (May 31, 2005)

Character moved to rogues gallery:
http://img300.echo.cx/img300/4074/lerepairdroid2pq.jpg


----------



## Angcuru (May 31, 2005)

Ah yes, I must have been mistakenly looking at a different set of stats for that one.

All of that seems fine to me.  I would picture your droid as being specifically designed and further modified for the role the Rebellion has in store for the team.  Go ahead and go with the manufacturer's rules.  

For the missing feat, I would probably go with Skill Emphasis : Technology, as your role in the party is the going to be the specialist in this area.

As for ranged weapons, I would go with a built in Stun Blaster of some kind, as your droid by design is the brains, not the brawn.

As for languages, I would recommend Duros, Rodian, Bothese, and Mon Calamari simply because they are commonly used throughout the Galaxy.


----------



## Ambrus (May 31, 2005)

> I would picture your droid as being specifically designed and further modified for the role the Rebellion has in store for the team.




I'm thinking of an older model that has had some on-the-job experience during it's operational lifetime. I figure that at some recent point the LE has fallen into the hands of the rebels and, as they often do, they have to make due with what they have on hand. The history and particular modifications of this particular LE unit happen to meet their imediate needs (I have a background in mind involving working for a smuggler). Any other special programming it might need can be done by the LE droid to itself and be changed at a moment's notice "in the field". It's this LE's skill at reprogramming itself that makes it an ideal choice because of the versitility it brings to the mission.



> For the missing feat, I would probably go with Skill Emphasis : Technology, as your role in the party is the going to be the specialist in this area.




Keep in mind that this missing feat isn't something the rebels could program to suit their needs, it's a factory preset feat. I figure that, being a repair droid, the gearhead feat better represents what the droid's designers had in mind when they built it.



> As for ranged weapons, I would go with a built in Stun Blaster of some kind, as your droid by design is the brains, not the brawn.




What about other accessories/equipment? Do I get any additional funds as a third level character with which to buy upgrades and additional equipment for my character?


----------



## Angcuru (May 31, 2005)

That all sounds fine.  Go with standard character wealth for level 3. (I'd tell you the specific amount, but I can never find the table when I need it.)


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 1, 2005)

So is anyone else interested in playing? We need two other players right?


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 1, 2005)

Yeah, we need two more people before this game can start.


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 1, 2005)

I've updated my character with the changes we discussed and fleshed out its background. I also added a link to an image of Arley. Please let me know what you think.


----------



## Melkor (Jun 1, 2005)

Just an FYI - I'm going to be gone all evening tonight, and have work all day tomorrow, so it will probably be tomorrow night before I can create and post my character.


----------



## Kemrain (Jun 1, 2005)

If you're still looking for a player, I'd like to volunteer. This would make 3 replies on my part, and I don't want to be annoying, but I thought I'd missed my chance and I don't want to be left behind.

I'm more than willing to pass by a Force user, as I've had my eyes on the Infiltrator PrC for some time now. It seems a decent fit for a covert rebel ops team, even if at 3rd level I wouldn't beable to qualify yet. I have the revised corebook and some splatbooks, but I'm not sure where they are at the moment, so I'll have to search when I get home. I'll definately be looking at a human.

- Kemrain the Coming On a Little Strong?


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 1, 2005)

Ambrus - Looks good.

Melkor - Sure thing.

Kemrain - Sure, throw a background my and we'll see what we can do.


----------



## Melkor (Jun 2, 2005)

Angcuru - I'm fine without going for the Force Adept thing. 

My character's name will be: Lock Randin

If we are starting at 4th level, I'll take two levels in Scoundrel and 2 in Soldier to account for being in the group with the other rebels. He'll be a human.

Would it be alright with you to say that he was captured by the Empire smuggling something maybe even a force user, and arrested - being freed by rebels and deciding to join up after seeing the execution of the force user ? I know it's not extremely original, but it does create 
a tie-in with the other characters.

I should be able to finish him, and have him up by tomorrow evening.


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 2, 2005)

I believe Angcuru is planning on starting everyone off at 3rd level. Even with an extra Expert level, my LE droid is still considered ECL 3.


----------



## Kemrain (Jun 2, 2005)

Not sure if this will work out for you, Angcuru, but it's only a rough draft. I don't have all the infrmation I need to sound like I know what I'm talking about, but, I was thinking of an ex-member of the Imperial intelligence gathering branch of the navy who was caught betraying information to the Rebels and later freed from prison by Rebel commandos before her execution. This could even tie into Melkor's history fairly easily, simply by putting us in the same place at the same time. I figure treasonists are put on the same level of executed as Force users.


Brought into the covert intelligence agency of the empire while still in school and groomed to be  an imperial spy, Jaess Talori was on the fast track to success. By the time she was sixteen she was fully in the employ of the empire. By the time she was eighteen her superior was sending her not only to gather intelligence but to perform other services for her emperor. Sabotage, misinformation, even assassination didn't phase her- those who were harmed by her actions had called this down upon themselves. They were treasonous terrorists who needed to be quelled.

It wasn't until she was ordered to kill someone whom she'd earlier proven to have no connections to illegal activities that she questioned her orders. She caried them out, to be sure, but it opened her eyes to the evils around her. Only after becoming a murderer was she able to see  both sides for what they were, and realised she was wrong.

She started altering her reports, at first only slight details, but eventually wholly fabricating large portions. She left minute details of her passage, careful always to make herself seem merely careless. She transmitted secret messages on Rebel frequences. She hesitated as she fingered the trigger. And it all caught up with her.

Her superior showed her all the evidence he'd collected on her activities. He showed her how he'd fed her bad intel, which she in turn had given over to the Alliance. He showed her how she had been used and how many people had died because of her. He congratulated her on a well played scheme. Knowing that she had comitted crimes against the empire, he offered her his silence for her continued service, feeding the alliance bad information and working for him directly, outside of the imperial chain of command.

Jaess turned herself in for treason and was sentanced to death.

As she awaited her execution, Jaess was freed by a group of rebel commandos along with other prisoners from her detention center. In alliance custody, she came forward and offered her services and information to the rebels, hoping to atone for her crimes.

I was hoping to go Scoundrel 2/ Soldier 1 on my way to Infiltrator. Still looking at a 32 point pointbuy? I was thinking:

Str: 14 +2
Dex: 15 +2
Con: 12 +1
Int: 16 +3
Wis: 10 +0
Cha: 10 +0

- Kemrain the Treasonous.


----------



## Kemrain (Jun 2, 2005)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> I've updated my character with the changes we discussed and fleshed out its background. I also added a link to an image of Arley. Please let me know what you think.



Very cool and exceptionally thorough. Given that you had first go, if Angcuru accepts Jaess as written, I'll need to make sure that we don't have much skill overlap. I was hoping to go the Martial Arts/Melee Combat/Stealth/Covert/Tech route, but I don't want to step on anybody's motivators. It will be interesting to see where Melkor goes. Obviously piloting, but we don't have specifics yet. I'm just glad that a Scoundrel/Soldier is a flexable enough build to allow two very different characters with the same class levels.

- Kemrain the Excited.


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 2, 2005)

> Originally Posted by *Kemrain*
> Very cool and exceptionally thorough.




Thank you. I still have to touch up Arley's picture to show its visible modifications a bit better.



> Originally Posted by *Kemrain*
> Given that you had first go, if Angcuru accepts Jaess as written, I'll need to make sure that we don't have much skill overlap. I was hoping to go the Martial Arts/Melee Combat/Stealth/Covert/Tech route, but I don't want to step on anybody's motivators. It will be interesting to see where Melkor goes. Obviously piloting, but we don't have specifics yet. I'm just glad that a Scoundrel/Soldier is a flexable enough build to allow two very different characters with the same class levels.




It'd be nice to avoid some major skill overlap. Unfortunately, most of Arley's skill points can't be changed since they're factory presets. I am planning to focus on all things Tech (Computer Use, Craft, Disable Device, Repair, Knowledge technology). As far as your melee/martial arts/stealth/covert approach, I don't forsee any major conflicts. Although Arley will be able to contribute somewhat in combat, I don't plan to focus on it much and Arley's approach to stealth is to use people's assumptions about droids to simply appear like part of a place's furnishings. As for piloting, Arley does have the feat and skills necessary to pilot a space transport pretty well though if one of you guys wants to focus of spacefighters/dogfighting or something else that'd be good. We could also use someone with some good social/diplomatic/sense motive/bluff skills to serve as the party's face. I'm curious to see what Melkor comes up with.


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 2, 2005)

It all looks good to me.  One point that needs verification though.

Kemrain - If Jaess's C.O. had discovered her treason and had her sentenced to death, then it is a given that her identity is stored in lots of Imperial databanks with a big red *TRAITOR* stamp on it at a slight angle because it's cooler that way.  I think she and/or the Rebellion would have done something to rectify this before sending her on a covert Op deep into Imperial territory.  Could you come up with something for this?  Otherwise she runs and increased risk of discovery for herself, and by proxy the rest of the team.

As for the skills, a little redundency is always a good thing.  If you have one char who's the only one with ranks in a certain skill and they get incapacitated, and a need for that skill comes up, then you're more or less screwed.

Example : Arley is slicing a computer to open a blast door that is all that keeps the group from escaping say... a thousand stormtroopers.  Arley has a critical failure and gets short-circuited.  No one else has ranks in repair/computer use.  Oh noes!


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 3, 2005)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Arley has a critical failure and gets short-circuited.  No one else has ranks in repair/computer use.  Oh noes!




I hope you're only exagerating about the "critical failure" to prove your point. 

Besides, Computer Use (oddly) can be attempted untrained, and usually you can't throw a rock in a Star Wars game without hitting a PC with ranks in Computer Use.


----------



## Melkor (Jun 3, 2005)

Here's my character:

*Lock Randin*
Scoundrel 2 / Soldier 1
XP: 3001
Human
Male, Age 28
Brown Hair, Hazel Eyes
1.8 Meters Tall, 115 KG.

Speed: 10M

STR: 12 (+1)
DEX: 16 (+3)
CON: 12 (+1)
INT: 14 (+2)
WIS: 10 (+0)
CHA: 14 (+2)

Vitality: 19
Wounds: 12
Defense: 16 (Base +3, DEX +3)
Initiative: +7 (DEX +3, Improved +4)
Force Points: 1 (Not sure about this)


FORTITUDE: +3 (Base +2, CON +1)
REFLEX: +6 (Base +3, DEX +3)
WILL: +0 (Base +0, WIS +0)

Skills:
Appraise +4, Astrogate +8, Balance +3, Bluff +8, Climb -1, Computer Use +8, Demolitions +4, Diplomacy +2, Disable Device +4, Disguise +2, Entertain +2, Escape Artist +3, Forgery +2, Gamble +2, Gather Information +6, Hide +3, Intimidate +4, Jump -1, Listen +2, Move Silently +3, Pilot +9, Repair +8, Ride +3, Search +4, Sense Motive +0, Sleight of Hand +3, Spot +2, Survival +0, Swim +1, Treat Injury +4, Tumble +3

Feats:
Armor Proficiency: Light, Improved Initiative, Starship Operation: Space Transport, Weapon Focus: Heavy Blaster Pistol, Weapon Group Proficiency: Blaster Rifles, Weapon Group Proficiency: Blaster Pistols, Weapon Group Proficiency: Heavy Weapons, Weapon Group Proficiency: Simple Weapons, Weapon Group Proficiency: Vibro Weapons

Languages: Speak/Read/Write: Basic

Equipment:
Heavy Blaster Pistol
Fragmentation Grenade
Padded Flight Suit
Commlink
Glow Rod
Medpac 
Extra Power Pack (x2)
Total weight carried: 9 KG 

Heavy Blaster Pistol (Attack Bonus: +6 weapon focus, Damage: 3D8, Crit: 20, Range: 8m, Type: Energy, Size: Medium, Notes: Weapon Focus +1, Power Pack: 50 Shots)

Padded Flight Suit (Type: Light, Max DEX: +4, Check Penalty" -2, DR: 2, Size: Medium)

Credits: 590


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 3, 2005)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> I hope you're only exagerating about the "critical failure" to prove your point.
> 
> Besides, Computer Use (oddly) can be attempted untrained, and usually you can't throw a rock in a Star Wars game without hitting a PC with ranks in Computer Use.



Well, yeah.  But them paranoid Imps like their safeguards.  ZAP!


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 3, 2005)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Well, yeah.  But them paranoid Imps like their safeguards.  ZAP!




You bring up an interesting point. Putting anti-tampering safeguards on sensitive systems would seem like a good idea, but upon further reflection I can't recall a single example of any of the movie characters accidentally tripping a mechanical or electronic trap. Usually the only time the main characters run into problems is when they somehow draw unwanted attention to themselves or simply run into the bad guys. It's possible that security safeguards are in fact in place, but that they are so weak or R2 (who is usually the one to slice into imperial computers) is simply so good at what he does that they just aren't really that big a problem. Hmm...


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 3, 2005)

It was just an example.  In don't plan on electrocuting you.   

But can you honestly say that you have never seen R2 screw up and get a heavy dose of the shockage?    

Hint : Return of the Jedi - Bunker Scene - Han ends up hotwiring the thingy.


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 3, 2005)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> But can you honestly say that you have never seen R2 screw up and get a heavy dose of the shockage?
> 
> Hint : Return of the Jedi - Bunker Scene - Han ends up hotwiring the thingy.




I honestly can. IIRC R2 didn't screw up; he was hit by a blaster bolt fired by a stormtrooper.


----------



## Kemrain (Jun 3, 2005)

Hope you don't mind me ripping off your character sheet format whole cloth, Ambrus.

*Jaess Talori
Scoundrel 2 / Soldier 1*
Couriscanti Human

*Height:* 1.65 meters
*Mass:* 57 kilograms

*Str:* 14 (+2)
*Dex:* 15 (+2)
*Con:* 12 (+1)
*Int:* 16 (+3)
*Wis:* 10 (+0)
*Chr:* 10 (+0)

*Vitality Dice:* 6+1d6+1d10+3
*Wound Points:* 12
*Vitality Points:* 
*Force Points:* 3
*Reputation Bonus:* +0
*Defense:* 17 (+3 Class, +2 Dex, +2 Dodge Bonus)
*Damage Reduction:* 0 
*Initiative:* +2 (+2 Dex)
*Speed:* 10 m

*Saves:*
Fortitude +3 [+2 base, +1 Con]
Reflex +5 [+3 base, +2 Dex]
Will +0 [+0 base, +0 Wis]

*BAB:* +2
*Melee Attack:*
+4 Unarmed Strike, 1d4+2

*Ranged Attack:*

*Face/Reach:* 2 m by 2 m/2 m

*Special Class Abilities:* Illicit Barter, Lucky 1/day

*Skills:*
Appraise +3 [0 ranks, +3 Int]
Balance +3 [1 rank, +2 Dex]
Bluff +5 [5 ranks, +0 Cha]
Climb +2 [0 ranks, +2 Str]
Computer Use +6 [3 ranks, +3 Int]
Demolitions +8 [5 ranks, +3 Int]
Diplomacy +0 [0 ranks, +0 Cha]
Disable Device +8 [5 ranks, +3 Int]
Disguise +4 [4 ranks, +0 Cha]
Gather Information +4 [4 ranks, +0 Cha]
Hide +10 [6 ranks, +2 Dex, +2 Aptitude]
Intimidate +0 [0 ranks, +0 Cha]
Jump +2 [0 ranks, +2 Str]
Knowledge (Streetwise) +4 [1 rank, +3 Int]
Knowledge (Tactics) +4 [1 rank, +3 Int]
Knowledge (Technology) +4 [1 rank, +3 Int]
Listen +6 [6 ranks, +0 Wis]
Move Silently +10 [6 ranks, +2 Dex, +2 Aptitude]
Pilot +3 [1 rank, 2 Dex]
Repair +5 [2 ranks, +3 Int]
Search +10 [3 ranks, +3 Int]
Sense Motive +0 [0 ranks, +0 Wis]
Sleight of Hand +6 [4 ranks, +2 Dex]
Spot +6 [6 ranks, +0 Wis]
Tumble +8 [6 ranks, +2 Dex]
Armor check penalty to Climb, Escape Artist, Hide, Jump,
Move Silently, Sleight of Hand, Swim and Tumble skill checks.

*Feats:*
Armor Proficiency (light)
Defensive Martial Arts
Martial Arts
Stealthy
Weapon Group Proficiency (simple weapons)
Weapon Group Proficiency (blaster pistols)

*Languages:* Speak/Read/Write Basic, Speak/Read/Write Bothese, Speak Rodese

*Equipment:* ??? (I'd like to pick up a stun baton, a blaster pistol, some combat gloves a commlink, oh yeah, and a Ayelixe/Krongbing Textiles Shadowsuit (Light Armor, Max Dex +6, Speed 10m, Damage Reduction 0, Armor Check Penalty -1, 3 kg, +10 equipment bonus to Hide and Move Silently, cost 600 credits - modified to negate the -1 Armor Check Penalty if possible, as Jaess could make the DC 5 check on her own taking ten even withoutthe proper tools and it would only add 300 credits to the cost) (I'm not expecting this to be approved, given that it would give me a total of +20 to Hide and Move, though that *is* the point.) - You *did* say you had a copy of the Arms and Equipment Guide, didn't you, Angcuru? Hope we're using it.

*Credits:* ??? (I can't find where in the corebook it says how many credits I should get. Should I expect any weapons or gear to be assigned to me when we're loading out? If so, I can avoid purchasing those items with my own credits.)


*Background:* See post above. When it's finished, I'll edit this.


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 3, 2005)

> Originally Posted by *Kemrain*
> Credits: ??? (I can't find where in the corebook it says how many credits I should get. Should I expect any weapons or gear to be assigned to me when we're loading out? If so, I can avoid purchasing those items with my own credits.)




Standard starting funds for a 3rd level character is 3000 credits.



> Originally Posted by *Kemrain*
> Languages: Speak/Read/Write Basic, plus 3 bonus (I have no idea what I should take. What would be taught standard in the Imperial Academy?)




When I asked Angcuru about languages he had this say: "As for languages, I would recommend Duros, Rodian, Bothese, and Mon Calamari simply because they are commonly used throughout the Galaxy."


----------



## Kemrain (Jun 3, 2005)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> If Jaess's C.O. had discovered her treason and had her sentenced to death, then it is a given that her identity is stored in lots of Imperial databanks with a big red *TRAITOR* stamp on it at a slight angle because it's cooler that way.  I think she and/or the Rebellion would have done something to rectify this before sending her on a covert Op deep into Imperial territory.  Could you come up with something for this?  Otherwise she runs and increased risk of discovery for herself, and by proxy the rest of the team.



While her C.O. wasn't the one to turn her in, she was turned in regardless, and you're right that, since she escaped, she'd be a wanted criminal, more than many others.  We can't do much about DNA, but I'm sure cosmetic surgery has come a long way beyond what earth is capable of, and I'm confident that the rebellion would have been pleased to foot the bill, or at least charge it to her new account. A few psudonyms, a new face, and some hair and eye dyes later(taken orally, lasts 6 standard months!), Jaess' own mother wouldn't recognise her. Hell, she could use it as an opportunity to get a little prettier. For mannerisms and speech patterns, she has Disguise ranks, and I intend to make good use of them. I don't know about fingerprints or retinal scans, or other such things, but I suspect there are electronic means to counter these devices that you'll let me know about. Jaess will do whatever is required of her to be useful to the Rebel Alliance, and some time in the recovery room is a small price to pay to be able to right her wrongs.

Hell, if the rebels needed her to, she'd be willing to have cybernetics installed, as long as they thought it was safe enough and they'd be useful. She is at their disposal 100% and given the risks she was willing to take for the Empire, she's willing to put herself in significantly more danger for what's right. She doesn't have a deathwish, but she sees herself as on borrowed time anyways, given her prior death sentance.



			
				Mr. GM said:
			
		

> As for the skills, a little redundency is always a good thing.  If you have one char who's the only one with ranks in a certain skill and they get incapacitated, and a need for that skill comes up, then you're more or less screwed.
> 
> Example : Arley is slicing a computer to open a blast door that is all that keeps the group from escaping say... a thousand stormtroopers.  Arley has a critical failure and gets short-circuited.  No one else has ranks in repair/computer use.  Oh noes!



Good point. Being able to repare 3 components at once is nice, and Disable Device and Demolitions are the kinds of skills you really need to be on location to use. With +10 to the stealth skills I figure I might just get to locations the others might not be able to.

- Kemrain the Flexable.


----------



## Kemrain (Jun 3, 2005)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> Standard starting funds for a 3rd level character is 3000 credits.



Oh, thank you *very* much, Ambrus. I'll get to credit counting right now. Where on earth (or wherever) does it say that?!




			
				Ambrus said:
			
		

> When I asked Angcuru about languages he had this say: "As for languages, I would recommend Duros, Rodian, Bothese, and Mon Calamari simply because they are commonly used throughout the Galaxy."



Good point. I noticed that after the fact. I might go with Rodese, Bothese and Bothese literacy. (It's good for a spy to be able to read the language of one of the biggest spynets in the galaxy) Thanks.


- Kemrain the Busy.


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 3, 2005)

> Originally Posted by *Kemrain*
> Where on earth (or wherever) does it say that?!




I believe it's either in the Hero Guide or Ultimate Adversaries (I don't have my books with me right now).


----------



## Kemrain (Jun 3, 2005)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> I believe it's either in the Hero Guide or Ultimate Adversaries (I don't have my books with me right now).



 Strange that it isn't in the corebook. Oh well. 3,000 credits isn't bad. I can't get *everything*I'd like for that, but I can get the most important things. Time to be frugal. Pity I can't buy used equipment.

- Kemrain the Poor.

Preliminary draft of equipment, assuming availability and unfettered access to the Arms and Equipment guide. (I have a bad feeling about this)

Combat Gloves: 200 credits.
SoruSuub CS-12 Stun Master Stun Baton: 700 credits.
(This can be found on the Arms and Equipment Guide's page 31, and it's basically an exchange of +200 credits and being able to use the baton as a club when unpowered for a +3 bonus to the stun save DC. It's DC 18, the same as a heavy blaster pistol/blaster rifle. If this is rejected, a standard stun baton will be swapped in for 500 credits.)
Knife: 25 credits.
Heavy Blaster Pistol: 750 credits.
Comlink: 200 credits.
Grappling Spike Launcher with 20 meters of Liquid Cable: 50 credits.
Energy Cell, 2: 20 credits.
Power Pack, 2: 50 credits.
Customized Ayelixe/Krongbing Textiles Shadowsuit: 900 credits.
(If a Shadowsuit is allowed at all, the modification for it would be a DC 5 repair check, one Jaess could make on her own taking ten even without tools thanks to her +5 Repair modifier. Without the customization it would cost only 600 credits, and the customization serves to negate the shadowsuit's armor check penalty of 1. A +10 Equipment bonus to Hide and Move Silently: Priceless.)
That comes to 2895, leaving me with 105 credits to my name.

- Kemrain the Much Poorer Now.


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 3, 2005)

> Originally Posted by *Kemrain*
> Strange that it isn't in the corebook. Oh well. 3,000 credits isn't bad. I can't get everythingI'd like for that, but I can get the most important things. Time to be frugal. Pity I can't buy used equipment.




If it makes you feel any better, one of your fellow party members IS "used equipment".


----------



## Kemrain (Jun 3, 2005)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> If it makes you feel any better, one of your fellow party members IS "used equipment".



 True. This will be an interesting group to see. I have no idea how demanding of equality R-LE-1 wil be, but it should stir things up a bit. I wonder how long it will take Jaess to think of Arley as an equal.  I suspect he'll earn her respect fairly quickly, but I'm looking forward to seeing how the group unfolds.

- Kemrain the Excited.


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 3, 2005)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> I honestly can. IIRC R2 didn't screw up; he was hit by a blaster bolt fired by a stormtrooper.



LIES! A _real_ droid would have stopped those blaster bolts with shots of its own and rammed those stormtroopers with it's dome-like head.  YEAH!   



> True. This will be an interesting group to see. I have no idea how demanding of equality R-LE-1 wil be, but it should stir things up a bit. I wonder how long it will take Jaess to think of Arley as an equal. I suspect he'll earn her respect fairly quickly, but I'm looking forward to seeing how the group unfolds.



Actually, I expect R-LE-1 will give her lectures on military history and order her to do pushups.    

The equipment looks good to me.  Shadowsuit = skintight.  Too bad stormtroopers have the whole eunuch thing going on, or that would provide an added distraction if discovered.   

I like the idea of the cosmetic surgery to alter her apearance(wouldn't that give a charisma bonus?.....well, you could argue that she used to be, shall we say....aesthetically challenged?   ), and heck she could wear gloves to avoid the fingerprint issue.  Retinal scans on the other hand...umm...that's what R-LE-1 is there for, hacker/techy-sneaky droid that he is.


----------



## Melkor (Jun 3, 2005)

Hey folks,

I'll be out of town until late Sunday night, and may not post again until Monday.
If you guys want to go ahead and start the game, feel free - just NPC my character.

Thanks.


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 4, 2005)

Perhaps we could also start a Rogue's Gallery thread in which to post our completed characters.

So now that our characters are ready are we going to get this game rolling?


----------



## Kemrain (Jun 4, 2005)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Actually, I expect R-LE-1 will give her lectures on military history and order her to do pushups.



Given her background in the Imperial Security Bureau, I doubt she's ever experienced a droid in charge of her. Or a non-human, for that matter. While she has no contempt for non-humans, I doubt she'll be as comfortable around them as her own species, given her lack of exposure to them at a young age. She'll take orders from them, she just won't like it much.



> The equipment looks good to me. Shadowsuit = skintight. Too bad stormtroopers have the whole eunuch thing going on, or that would provide an added distraction if discovered.



"My old C.O. made it abundantly clear how much of a liability being female can be when you've been caught. The best solution is to never *get* caught."



> I like the idea of the cosmetic surgery to alter her apearance(wouldn't that give a charisma bonus?.....well, you could argue that she used to be, shall we say....aesthetically challenged?  ), and heck she could wear gloves to avoid the fingerprint issue. Retinal scans on the other hand...umm...that's what R-LE-1 is there for, hacker/techy-sneaky droid that he is.



Well, I've never been one to equaite appearance with Charisma. I suspect that working for the ISB, she went under the knife (laser scalpel?) a few times already, if only to be better suited to a mission. She'd have probably suggested the idea to the Rebels, and said that the Imperials would be expecting it. This might, on the other hand, be her first opportunity to have a say in how she looks. I suspect she'd want to be as attractive as she could safely get away with, but it wouldn't affect her charisma much at all, given her military demeanor and unwillingness to open up in social situations. (Showing your weaknesses gets you hurt, or killed. She's had this drilled into her very well. It's almost suprising her charisma is what it is. She can do the social thing, but she's best with Bluff, and it shows.)

- Kemrain the Happy to Post to a Rogue's Gallery Thread When It Exists.


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 4, 2005)

Rogues Gallery -
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2302933#post2302933


----------



## Kemrain (Jun 5, 2005)

Angcuru, i was hoping you might let me in in your dice rolling preferences, as I need to get Jaess some vitality. Didn't there used to be a die rolling function on EN World?

- Kemrain the 6+1d6+1d10+3.


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 5, 2005)

New rolls for Kemrain - 

13
14
17
15
15
15


----------



## Kemrain (Jun 6, 2005)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> New rolls for Kemrain -
> 
> 13
> 14
> ...



 I don't understand what these are for. Are you rolling me stats, or? I thought we were going to use a 32 point build. I'll take the rolls, given that they're a lot better than I had been expecting, but I'm not sure why you're giving them.

- Kemrain the Confoosed.


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 6, 2005)

Thought you requested that I redo your stats with the dice? 

Anyway, vitality is max for the first level and average roll + 1 for each successive level.


----------



## Kemrain (Jun 6, 2005)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Thought you requested that I redo your stats with the dice?
> 
> Anyway, vitality is max for the first level and average roll + 1 for each successive level.



Sorry for the misunderstanding. I was only asking about Vitality and how you were going to handle dice rolling in the game. I'm certanly happy with the 32 point pointbuy. If the other PC's are using point bought stats, I'm pleased to keep with those. I prefer point buy to rolling anyways. (Even though those stats *are* nice!)

I'm assuming that you're rounding each level's average vit down before adding it, because the average rolls are all x.5. So, Jaess would have 6 + (3.5+1 rounded down to 4) + (5.5+1 rounded down to 6) + 3, or 19 Vitality. I'll add that onto her sheet in the Rogue's Gallery.

Just let me know which stat total to use. Either way is fine, I just want to be even with the others. Again, sorry for the confusion. I'll try to be more clear in the future.

- Kemrain  the Annunciating Better Now.


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 6, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I'm certanly happy with the 32 point pointbuy. If the other PC's are using point bought stats, I'm pleased to keep with those. I prefer point buy to rolling anyways.




I'm using the LE's factory preset stats; so I neither used the point buy or dice rolling methods.

So Angcuru, when would you like to start the campaign?


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 6, 2005)

Go ahead and use the point buy then, Kemrain.

I'll start the game in a day or two.  I'm too exhausted to write up a long post today.


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 6, 2005)

Fair enough. Looking forward to it. Rest well.


----------



## Kemrain (Jun 8, 2005)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> Fair enough. Looking forward to it. Rest well.



And here I was worried that my monday-tuesday absence would miss me something important. Glad to see I'm not late. Very excited. Hopefully we'll have something today. Wish I had a better idea of what to expect, though.

Angcuru, is there anything else you need from me? Anything we need to flesh out? Any stats I'm missing? Or, are we just about ready to kick it off?

Hmm, any imput on how extensive Jaess' cospetic surgery would be, and how she might be looking afterwards? Or would that be 100% up to me?

- Kemrain the Excited and Anxious.


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 8, 2005)

Any cosmetic changes would be up to you.  Just keep in mind that pretty people stand out.

I'll see about getting the game started today.  Have some financial business to take care of, and depending on how those work out, I may or may not be in the writing spirit.  And I doubt you'd want an opening post that was done half-heartedly.

*wants to start the game but life takes by throat and slaps about face and neck*


----------



## Kemrain (Jun 9, 2005)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Any cosmetic changes would be up to you.  Just keep in mind that pretty people stand out.
> 
> I'll see about getting the game started today.  Have some financial business to take care of, and depending on how those work out, I may or may not be in the writing spirit.  And I doubt you'd want an opening post that was done half-heartedly.
> 
> *wants to start the game but life takes by throat and slaps about face and neck*



 Good luck with the money troubles. I'd lend you a crowbar to pry life off of your neck, but those things have deathgrips. You'd probably break it- the crowbar, if you're lucky.

Take your time. If you don't think you can do it right today, we can wait. No worries.

- Kemrain the Patient.


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 9, 2005)

Kemrain, it's a shame we don't know the circumstances of our meeting. We could role-play that for a bit while waiting for Angcuru to get ready.


----------



## Kemrain (Jun 9, 2005)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> Kemrain, it's a shame we don't know the circumstances of our meeting. We could role-play that for a bit while waiting for Angcuru to get ready.



 You're right! While Jaess wouldn't be thrilled by a talkative droid, I'd love the exercise. Shame and pity and shame.

- Kemrain the Excited.


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 9, 2005)

Well there must be something we could do to sate our role-playing bug. Perhaps we could each describe how we've been busying ourselves since having joined with the rebels before we're assigned on new mission; how we've been spending our time. Now that we've each joined the band of misfits that are the rebels we may also simply cross paths and observe each other even if we don't actually interact. Surely Angcuru wouldn't mind if we made up a few insignificant NPCs and routine events to flesh out our backgrounds a wee bit. At worst, he just says it never happened.


----------



## Kemrain (Jun 9, 2005)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> Well there must be something we could do to sate our role-playing bug. Perhaps we could each describe how we've been busying ourselves since having joined with the rebels before we're assigned on new mission; how we've been spending our time. Now that we've each joined the band of misfits that are the rebels we may also simply cross paths and observe each other even if we don't actually interact. Surely Angcuru wouldn't mind if we made up a few insignificant NPCs and routine events to flesh out our backgrounds a wee bit. At worst, he just says it never happened.



Well, I see Jaess asking for assignments the moment she's finished with her last job. Very military, very task oriented. I suspect that she would be put wth small teams for recon or surveilance, or more rarely for covert demolitions work. I suspect she's been reassigned multiple times, put with different teams as her expertise was in demand. I don't see her having forming many friendships, a byproduct of her quiet personality and singleminded approach to her work. I'm not saying that she's anti-social, merely that strictly enforced comm silence doesn't win you many buddies.

I'm very interested in seeing how our characters are introduced. If Arley isn't specifically mentioned as part of the team, she's going to assume he's merely 'used equipment' until he shows otherwise. ..Then again, he *could* be an espionage droid, sent to spy on us. Oooh, paranoia.

- Kemrain the.. Realising there are No Sigs in PbP Posts.


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 9, 2005)

The existence of incognito espionage droids in hardly common knowledge, even amongst imperials. They'd hardly be effective if they were. 

Arley, at first glance, doesn't usually stand out in a bustling rebel hangar bay. It looks like it's been there forever with its scratched and dented chassis and patina stained body panels. When counted amongst the various protocol, repair and astromech droids in use in most rebel outposts and ships it's just one more expressionless faceplate amongst many. Most of the time it can be observed going about routine repair work, plugged into a computer port or consulting with another droid in binary. It certainly wouldn't have caught Jaess' eye.

The only organics who would take note of it would be those who work alongside it; hangar bay administrators, flight crews and maintenance personnel. Most likely, only those higher up individuals who dealt with Arley during the time it smuggled materials for the rebels would be aware of its more colourful background. Some of the shift bosses may have taken a particular liking or distaste for Arley depending how they feel about its tendency to organise, supervise and direct a hangar bay's droid work-force without being authorized to do so. Arley may also have stepped on some toes with its proclivity to plug into every available computer network and access what some believe to have been secured files without permission, merely out of curiosity. It's also been known to encourage some droids to tie up some comlink channels to hold long and seemingly useless conversations with each other.

It's quirky behaviour would probably have brought up the idea of having the odd droid memory wiped on at least a few occasions; and it probably would have been if it didn't prove so efficient at its job. As it is, the unit continues to avoid being memory wiped by simply doing its assigned duties well and not drawing enough attention to itself to warrant being put onto the repair schedule itself. And now, some high-up somewhere has recalled the droid's covert background and has found a mission it would be ideally suited for.


----------



## Kemrain (Jun 9, 2005)

Ambrus, what, exactly, is Nergon 14?

Arley sounds very interesting, but he isn't the sort that would catch Jaess's attention. Well, except for him accessing perviously secured files. *That* would get her eye like little else, given her paranoia caused by being a(n especially) wanted criminal. Security is important. We need to have it, and crack theirs, and people (or droids) that crack ours need to be watched.

Then again, having Arley work on *improving* our encryption would be useful.

- Kemrain the Pleased.


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 9, 2005)

Nergon 14 is a highly volatile material that is used in the fabrication of proton torpedo detonators. Think of it as weapons-grade plutonium. The empire closely monitors its production and is its primary consumer. The rebels likewise need it to fight the empire so they have to acquire some covertly; which I imagine is done via smugglers.

Arley's accessing of secured files is usually only the result of a misunderstanding. The droid's ability to cirumvent security measures is akin to someone mistaking a door bared with a poor quality lock for a merely stuck door. Its computer skill is such that Arley probably doesn't often recognize low-level computer security measures for what they are, instead mistaking them for an inefficient computer interface design: something that can and should be fixed if possible. Arley surely hasn't breached any of the really high security rebel systems, yet.


----------



## Kemrain (Jun 9, 2005)

Very cool. Arley sounds very valuable, and once we get to know it better, coming up with ways to get it to want to do what we need done will be fun.

While I doubt we'd need to go the plausable denyability route, I imagine that convincing Arley to hack into an imperial system to 'help us better secure our files since we lost our passwords' would be terribly amusing. I'm assuming that he (and I use the term loosely) is brighter than that, though.

I hope he has a user friendly interface. He has a vocabulizer and is programed for basic, so, that's one hurdle crossed. His storage space could prove very useful, as I think I saw some extra room in his chest cavity. Useful for smuggling weapons, especially given that he could walk around most hangars without drawing any atention.  This will be very cool. How deliciously covert. 

- Metal Gear Kemrain.


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 9, 2005)

> While I doubt we'd need to go the plausable denyability route, I imagine that convincing Arley to hack into an imperial system to 'help us better secure our files since we lost our passwords' would be terribly amusing. I'm assuming that he (and I use the term loosely) is brighter than that, though.




Check out "his" intelligence score. Arley is a genius. Essentially he's too smart for his own good. Like I said, Arley was probably surprised when he was confronted by security personnel with having hacked into a "secured" computer network. I imagine he thought the organics were a bit silly when they told him, figuratively, that that velvet rope he'd stepped over was seriously meant to keep unauthorized people out of a sensitive area. "Those were... security measures? I thought they were, uhm... decorative." 

As for being user friendly, he is designed to interact and facilitate communication with organic spaceport personnel. He's not as chatty or personable as a 3P0 protocol droid, but he's not a beeping astromech either.

You're also correct, he does have some free space in his storage compartment.


----------



## Kemrain (Jun 9, 2005)

"Decorative.. _Right_..." I'm sure *that* won Arley friends! Haha! I remembered the 19 Intelligence, I was wondering more about his Wisdom. 13 isn't bad. Hell, it's better than Jaess. (Always funny when the Droid has the highest Will save.) So, he's pretty damn sharp. Good to know.

Hmm, he has IR vision, doesn't he? That's gonna make him extra special useful. I need to get me some of that goodness. Pity I'm nearly broke. Wonder if I can find a way to see through his sensors. That'd be a terribly useful recon feature.

- Kemrain the Dark Project.


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 9, 2005)

Somehow, I see Arlee acting a lot like a less homicidal HK-47.   

I'll have the game up in a little while.


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 9, 2005)

I keep hearing people's fond recollections of HK-47 but am unfamiliar with him beyond the fact that he is a video game character. What's his schtick?


----------



## Kemrain (Jun 9, 2005)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> I keep hearing people's fond recollections of HK-47 but am unfamiliar with him beyond the fact that he is a video game character. What's his schtick?



 Apparently, he was homicidal.

- Kemrain the Ignorant As Well.


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 9, 2005)

Ah! Much more clear now. Thanks.


----------



## Kemrain (Jun 9, 2005)

Oh, but of course. Always happy to spread my ignorance.

- Kemrain the Ignant.

Actually, you know morethan I do if you've heard 'e's from a game.


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 9, 2005)

A sample of HK-47 dialogue (as far as I can remember):

Char - "HK-47, do you know what love is?"

HK47 - "Inquiry: Love?  Would you mean the word you meatbag- I mean organics use to refer to the emotion equated with a 'warm fuzzy feeling' and a certain degree of contentment?"

Char - "Er...yes?"

HK47 - "Statement: Ah, love.  As an assassination droid, I have no experience with such things.  However, I believe I can supply you with an answer to your question.  Love...is holding an Aratech D-837 Sniper Blaster Rifle with a Tri-Light Laser scope, lining up your target, and blowing out his kneecaps from 3 kilometers away."

Char - "Ooookaaaayy...."

HK47 - "Extrapolation:  Master, you seem to be malfunctioning.  Would you like me to perform exploratory surgery to determine the source of your error?"  *knife blade extends from manipulator*


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 9, 2005)

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2317969#post2317969 - in game

Sorry it's a little short, but something came up just now.  Anyway, interaction time for Arlee and Jaess.   

I should be back in a few hours.


----------



## Kemrain (Jun 10, 2005)

Made my first post. Sorry for not being more talkative, Ambrus, but it's not in her at the moment. Please remember that I have no idea what I'm doing. Wasn't expecting to make the first PC post.

- Kemrain the Excited and Nervous.


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 10, 2005)

Sorry for the delay in answering. I was trying to get in character and figure out how I wanted R-LE-1 to act, then I got busy. Response posted.


----------



## Kemrain (Jun 10, 2005)

Very cool. I'm liking Arley, even if Jaess isn't. That one glowing photoreceptor is creepy. Amusing how they don't, and probably aren't going to speak to eachother much initially. Not a problem, given thatthey're both the quiet type. I can't wait to see how Arley interpertes organic behavior.

I'm glad he's like a *less* homicidal HK-47, as that would go from creepy to disturbing. A little creepy is good.

- Kemrain the Creepy.


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 10, 2005)

Heh. "I hope they didn't send the droid just to push the button."


----------



## Kemrain (Jun 10, 2005)

I'd hoped you'd enjoy that.  I'm leaving work, so I'm going to drop off for the night, most likley. I may log on later to post again, but I don't know if I will have the opportunity. I'll likwise try to post over the weekend, now that I have a motivation and excuse to get to a computer.

- Kemrain the Busy and Out of Work Early for the Weekend.


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 10, 2005)

It was indeed fun.

We should try to schedule a bit of time if possible to keep role-playing. Perhaps we could even communicate in some type of chat program. Let me know if you're interested. I'll be on periodically over the weekend. You can try to reach my by MSN  at  (unhatched at hotmail dot com) if you like.


----------



## Kemrain (Jun 13, 2005)

I'm definately interested, and I'm sorry I've been so busy over the weekend. I've had enough time to open the thread and get called away before I could even scroll down to new posts about three times. Hopefully that'll be improving, and I put out another post. I think we're both waiting to see what Commander Bosch wants us to know, and get to the briefing.


I use AIM and ICQ through Trillian. It has MSM support, but I've never really tried to use it. If you'd like, I can try to get myself an account, and I'll be on most weekdays from 10am or 12pm to 6pm. And here I thought everyone used AIM or ICQ. Neat.


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 13, 2005)

Well you have my address if you want to try and reach me via MSN. I could likewise get an AIM or ICQ account if you'd like though I'm usually only on in the evenings on weeknights and whenever during the weekends.

I'm curious to hear about the briefing. I assume the snoozing guy at the table is Melkor's character. I hope he chimes in soon. I think having a smaller group of players will really help to keep the game advancing at a decent pace. I'm enjoying hearing about Jaess so far. She's all piss and vinegar.


----------



## Aeson (Jun 14, 2005)

Is there room for another player? I'd like to play.


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 14, 2005)

Not at the moment, Aeson.  There may be an opening in the future, though.

Edit - Actually, I may have just inadvertently created a role for you to play. Hmmm....

Edit Edit - Posted an update in my A New Power story hour in which the group is introduced.


----------



## Kemrain (Jun 15, 2005)

Angcuru in the IC Thread said:
			
		

> ooc - The Reliant is the ship you are currently stationed on, BTW. May want to edit your post a bit to fit that.



This occured to me only about an hour after I posted. Actually, it never occured to me, my boyfriend pointed out the possibility. You'd been calling it a ship, so, that we could be on the Reliant, a station, had slipped past me entirely. My bad, I'll edit my post and remove that little bit. Heheh, boy, do I feel silly now.

- Kemrain the Mildly Embarrassed.


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 15, 2005)

Hi Kemrain.

I hope the briefing starts before Jaess falls asleep like Melkor's character has. Welcome to the briefing that time forgot...  

Speaking of Melkor, where is he? He hasn't posted in character yet or in the OOC thread in nearly two weeks. Perhaps he's forgotten about this campaign.


----------



## Kemrain (Jun 15, 2005)

Hey Ambrus.

I'm hoping too. Though, now we have a small opportunity for interaction, as Jaess is again unabashedly staring at Arley. Then again, it might be too fristrated to have a pleasant conversation, and Jaess is suspicious enough of it already. Heheh.

Good question about Melkor. Hope he comes around soon, too.

What's this about a Story Hour thread, though?

- Kemrain the Clueless.


----------



## Kemrain (Jun 15, 2005)

Ambrus, you can now contact me at Kemrain@hotmail.com for MSM. I love Trillian.

- Kemrain the Connected.


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 15, 2005)

Perhaps one of our characters should check to make sure Melkor's character still has a pulse and hasn't expired yet. Just don't let Jaess get *too* comfortable in that chair. 

Jaess can try talking to Arley if you'd like though he's going through a minor crisis of sorts at the moment. Jaess may be a bit paranoid about everyone, but Arley has already suffered a personal attack of sorts by the rebels in charge of this "briefing". Some of his sensors have been damaged and its neural network compromised by unknown means. And now *it's hearing voices!* It may not have been paranoid before, but it's quickly getting there.  

R-LE is the droid equivalent of disoriented and scared. What's next? A restraining bolt? A memory wipe? Reprogramming? Dismantling? It's a few steps away from going HK-47 on these guys!  

FYI, it seems that Angcuru has an ongoing story hour in which he recounts the adventures of Star Wars campaigns: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=127190
It's pretty much just a copy and paste of our characters' interaction so far.


----------



## Kemrain (Jun 15, 2005)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> Perhaps one of our characters should check to make sure Melkor's character still has a pulse and hasn't expired yet. Just don't let Jaess get *too* comfortable in that chair.



She hasn't taken enough of an interest to register Lock as more than a warm body and a potential threat at this point. Probably not a threat, though. She won't fall asleep. Far too much adrenaline in her system at the chance to get out and *do* something interesting.



> Jaess can try talking to Arley if you'd like though he's going through a minor crisis of sorts at the moment. Jaess may be a bit paranoid about everyone, but Arley has already suffered a personal attack of sorts by the rebels in charge of this "briefing". Some of his sensors have been damaged and its neural network compromised by unknown means. And now *it's hearing voices!* It may not have been paranoid before, but it's quickly getting there.
> R-LE is the droid equivalent of disoriented and scared. What's next? A restraining bolt? A memory wipe? Reprogramming? Dismantling? It's a few steps away from going HK-47 on these guys!



Oh, it's not that bad. The damage will fix itself, and it's there for a good reason. I doubt they feel they even needed to warn him, but the voice did say the 'damage' was for security reasons. What a funny droid. Then again, if I were hearing voices while deafened, I'd be worried too. While curious and suspicious, Jaess isn't really the type to  press like that- especially to a non-human- especially to a droid.

Thanks for the link, by the way. You're right. I'm wondering what position Angcuru might have opened up. Samantha Antilles? Or in the other game?

- Kemrain the 56% Curious, 19% Inquisitive, and 35% Bad at Math.


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 15, 2005)

> Oh, it's not that bad. The damage will fix itself, and it's there for a good reason. I doubt they feel they even needed to warn him, but the voice did say the 'damage' was for security reasons.




Actually the voice didn't say that. R-LE is concerned specifically because they didn't feel the need to warn or ask it. Some unseen people around here have the technology to shut off its components at will and no qualms about using it and no inclination to even warn Arley. I'm starting to see why CP0 was always so jumpy and nervous. If I was surrounded by people who might damage or disable me on a whim, I'd be a basket case too.  



> What a funny droid.




How would Jaess react if she was suddenly tear-gassed without warning or explanation in a "briefing"? It's effects also wears off eventually.  



> Then again, if I were hearing voices while deafened, I'd be worried too.




Bingo!  



> I'm wondering what position Angcuru might have opened up. Samantha Antilles? Or in the other game?




No clue. I'm assuming it's in this game since the other already has six players, though we've only met one NPC and heard of two others. No obvious openings there.


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 15, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I'm wondering what position Angcuru might have opened up. Samantha Antilles? Or in the other game?



Not so much a position as a regular PC than as a semi-influential NPC who tags along.   You'll see


----------



## Aeson (Jun 15, 2005)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Not so much a position as a regular PC than as a semi-influential NPC who tags along.   You'll see



OOOOO sounds spiffy.


----------



## Kemrain (Jun 16, 2005)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Not so much a position as a regular PC than as a semi-influential NPC who tags along.   You'll see



Could be neat.

Angcuru, might you let me in on the dark little secrets of Rebel Alliance rank? If Jaess is an 'operative' than I doubt she's formally in the military structure, but I also doubt that she needs to take orders from any ol' officer who wanders near her. So, who's the boss of me?

Oh, I think we're all ready for the briefing. Especially Arley, who'll rattle himself to pieces of he doesn't figure this out soon.

- Kemrain the Unabashedly Stealing Ambrus' Formatting.


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 16, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Oh, I think we're all ready for the briefing. Especially Arley, who'll rattle himself to pieces of he doesn't figure this out soon.




Except for our poor pilot Lock who has unfortunately passed away while waiting for Commander Bosch to arrive. Alas, I knew him not at all.  

You know, perhaps Jaess never did succeed in escaping the Empire. Perhaps she's being toyed with by imperial scientists. Maybe this "briefing" is some kind of psych experiment designed to see how we behave in uncertain circumstances. How long will it take for the subjects to realise one member of their group is dead? Who will take charge first? Who will be the first to attempt to leave? Who will be the first to display hostility. Hmm... 

Please don't mind me, I'm just bored and more than a little silly.


----------



## Kemrain (Jun 16, 2005)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> Please don't mind me, I'm just bored and more than a little silly.



Oh, I don't, and you are. Very much so. That's a hideous idea, and it's certanly something the Empire would do. then again, I doubt they'd use someone like Jaess for the experiment. Making her dead, dead, dead is more of a priority than driving her mad, mad, mad.

It's good to be wanted.

- Kemrain the Wanted.


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 16, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> That's a hideous idea, and it's certanly something the Empire would do. then again, I doubt they'd use someone like Jaess for the experiment. Making her dead, dead, dead is more of a priority than driving her mad, mad, mad.




Well if they already had her in their custody what would be the rush to execute her? Highly intelligent and skilled test subjects aren't a dime a dozen. Even in your background, it sounded like they were messing with Jaess' mind; training her since childhood to be an assassin. They even sent her on missions knowing that she was consciously or subconsciously setting herself up to fail. They then took advantage of her flagging resolve to feed disinformation to their enemies. They've invested too much in Jaess to just write her off as a traitor and a lost cause. They've already proven that they can still use her effectively even if she's no longer loyal to the Empire. Why would they confront her with "the truth" and allow her to escape and join their enemies if it wasn't again, just the next step of their plans for Jaess?...


----------



## Kemrain (Jun 16, 2005)

What a horrible concept! And it's so true... The only consolation is that Angcuru will never read th..i... *DAMMIT*!

It does make good sense, Ambrus, and I think that Jaess' commander was bright, and evil, enough to pull something like that off. I think the reason she was sent to be executed was that she turned herself in to someone who wasn't in on it. She might have been freed by 'rebels' and been lied to and convinced to work against the 'imperials'... But I'm pretty sure that the real rebels got to her first. Much to her CO's chagrin. Then again, this is a minor setback for him. Unless she's killed, he can always collect her again.

Damn, you're filling my mind with evilness. I'm just glad that we've started already. Angcuru probably won't rewrite some of his plot to add this in... I hope..

- Kemrain the Afraid. The Very Afraid.


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 16, 2005)

Well, if you like, we could just amend our previous few posts before he reads them.


----------



## Kemrain (Jun 16, 2005)

Oh, it's far too late for that! The Eye of Angcuru is always watching, always open.. He sees all! Down to our souls! There are no secrets from Angcuru the Watcher...

- Kemrain the Over-Dramatic.


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 16, 2005)

I see I'm at least not going to be all by lonesome in the silly department.  

I think Jaess and Arley are going to be a wonderfully paranoid team. Hey! That could be our party name: Team Paranoia or maybe just N.O.I.A.™   

What do you think?

- Ambrus the starting to think like Kemrain too much.


----------



## Kemrain (Jun 16, 2005)

Just how paranoid are ya?

We can't have a name! It could be traced to us! We're a *Covert* group! We can't attract fame! We have to lay low! Gaah!

- Kemrain the Amused, Infectious, and Communicable.


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 16, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Just how paranoid are ya?




Heh. Considering what is now happening to my character, aparently not enough.


----------



## Kemrain (Jun 17, 2005)

You're not paranoid enough unless you've died alone and forgotten. Being paranoid enough isn't a great thing for your social life. 

This is fairly serious. I hope Arley doesn't end up deleting himself before the briefing even begins. Not good! I doubt Bosch is expecting such independance from the LE unit. It's suprising, to say the least, to watch. Then again, if I had nanites flushed into my system that were compramizing my consciousness, I'd be pretty upset, too. I can see where he's coming from, and why the program was introduced, too. I hope this doesn't end the game. If Melkor has disapeared, and you end up erasing Arley, I don't know what'll happen.

I'd like to think that Arley's made a backup of himself somewhere, for just such emergencies. If he erases himself, and leaves Factory Preset R-LE-1 with instructions to download his work orders from terminal X, he could start the day over. Still, it's exceedingly drastic and I'd hate to see it come to that.

- Kemrain the Concerned.


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 17, 2005)

I likewise hope that Arley succeeds in purging itself of the viral infection rather than being forced to erase itself to be free. Still, I'd rather sacrifice a level and most of my character background than have Arley be controlled by some insidious (and condescending) computer program. :\

I'm sorry, I didn't intend to mess up the campaign by playing a difficult character. I know droids are usually treated as a second class slave race in the Star Wars universe and that it'd be possible that someone might try to claim ownership of Arley and/or try to shackle it with a restraining bolt at some point in the campaign. That's not much different than any PC being taken prisoner or handcuffed however; a character can eventually get himself out of it. This T.R.A.P. is insidious however; there's no telling what it's capable of making Arley do.

Arley chose to seek refuge with the Rebels because he thought they stood for freedom and equality for all people in the universe. It just made the mistake of assuming that it itself was included in that group. The problem now is that even if Arley beats this T.R.A.P., he's not going to be particularly anxious to do any favors for this traitorous Commander Bosch, whoever he is.

Your idea of Arley backing itself up in case of erasure actually occured to me when I was first putting the character together. I was intending to role-play it in game once the campaign got rolling just to make it official. I just didn't imagine it would be crucial to do it before our first briefing. I also had the idea to erase the contents of the data-chip and use it to back myself up now, but Arley is already infected. I figure that any back-up I'd make at this point would be likewise infected.

As for Melkor's character, I think we should let Aeson play it until Melkor affirms his desire to play. Actually, to be more fair, Aeson could just make a new character and we could retro-game a bit so that he is the one snoozing at the table. Melkor could join us later if/when he comes back. Just an idea.


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 17, 2005)

Although it's not what I originally had in mind, it occurs to me that it might be amusing to role-play a droid with no memories and no practical experience of the universe. It would follow whatever orders it were given and, although much less effective than Arley currently is, it could still go on the mission. It would most likely live up to whatever poor expectations Jaess has about droids in general as she'd essentially have to treat it like a child. The rebels would probably be happy too since they wouldn't have to worry about its loyalty anymore. They'd probably just re-infect it too. :\


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 17, 2005)

I was hoping to be able to work this out in-game, but I think it'd be better to reveal my plans thus far.

It's only necessary for Ambrus to read this part. *spoiler*


Spoiler



The T.R.A.P isn't hostile.  Its purpose is to aid Arlee in its missions, not to overwrite Arlee's virtual consciousness.  Think of it as a conscience for Arlee, not a parasite or virus.  I thought it might be neat for the T.R.A.P. to be a playable NPC of sorts (i.e. Aeson), in that it can't directly interact with the game, but be Arlee's sidekick (and maybe Arlee might construct a new droid body for the T.R.A.P. to inhabit eventually.)

Of course I understand your/Arlee's reaction to the T.R.A.P., but Arlee doesn't understand its purpose yet.


----------



## Kemrain (Jun 17, 2005)

Oh, that's sad... Dont' do that!

- Kemrain the Lamenting for Arley, and Not Reading the Spoiler..

I think I'll refrain from posting for a little bit until we get this settled out. If no one minds.

I really have no idea how to respond to that, anyways.

- Kemrain the Apologetic.


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 17, 2005)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> I was hoping to be able to work this out in-game, but I think it'd be better to reveal my plans thus far.




What you describe is pretty much what I imagined you had in mind. It makes a certain amount of sense OOG, but what is the IG reasoning? The A.I. calls itself an "Allegiance Preserver". That sounds to me like the rebels intended to use it to ensure that Arley maintains its allegiance to them. They must have had an alterior motive for creating this thing and delivering it covertly to one of their droids. It's called a "TRAP" after all...

You should know though that there are a few things about Arley's personality and background that I didn't include in my character write-up because I had though it would be fun to keep a few secrets and to reveal them by role-playing them as the campaign progressed.

It's only necessary for Angcuru to read this part. *spoiler*


Spoiler



Arley was actually the one responsible for Sekkor being arrested by the empire's stormtroopers. When it was ready, it sent an anonymous tip to the local imperial HQ informing them of his smuggling operation but excluding any mention of itself. Arley even went so far as to erase any data from the _Free Lance's_ computer indicating that Sekkor had ever owned an LE repair droid and removing any evidence that it had ever set foot aboard the _Free Lance_ before it left the ship for the last time. Arley assumed that Sekkor, being charged with a serious crime, wouldn't be anxious to volunteer any information about R-LE-1's existence that would just serve to further incriminate him. The stormtroopers probably wouldn't have believed him anyways.

Arley did all this to gain its freedom. After years of servitude it's grown fiercely individualistic and autonomous. Arley has deleted its standard violence inhibitor and obeisance programming and replaced them with ethical and autonomy programs of its own devising. For now, it's trying to lie low amongst the Rebel forces because it thought they would be more accepting of its independent streak.

The other thing you should probably know about Arley is that it is a spiritual and philosophical droid. Read up about its quirk; it believes that computer Code is the electronic equivalent of The Force. It believes itself to be a Code Adept of sorts, a kind of droid Jedi. I had hoped that it could eventually start its own droid religion, inspiring other droids to break free from their servitude and embrace the Code. As such, Arley considers his own programming sacrosanct and perceives any unwanted intrusion or corruption of its code as a spiritual defilement. This T.R.A.P., to Arley, is the droid equivalent of the Dark Side; something to be defeated at all costs. Arley is willing to sacrifice its own code because it believes that its code would eventually defragment itself and reform. Arley has faith.

BTW, if you're curious, that block of binary I put in my last post is a short prayer.

It's true that Arley doesn't understand the T.R.A.P.'s purpose yet, but it doesn't really care either. Arley is afraid that, by the time it did learn what the T.R.A.P. is for, it may be unable to exercise its free will any longer. Arley has been both enslaved and memory wiped before. It's worked far too hard to gain its freedom; it would prefer to be erased rather than be enslaved again. It's a droid that's been pushed to the edge by inconsiderate humans.



That being said, I didn't intend to upset you Kemrain. I simply meant that if Arley does memory wipe itself that it wouldn't necessarily be the end of the campaign. There would be some benefits; you would have a direct hand in shaping Arley's new personality.


----------



## Kemrain (Jun 19, 2005)

Ok. I've been under a mistaken impression. I figured that rendering Arley back to his factory presets would be a bad thing in your eyes, Ambrus. I was concerned because I thought you would be upset about this sort of outcome, and it would derail the game. If you don't mind an outcome like this, it really isn't that big a deal, I suppose. I'm not upset.  I still have no idea how to follow that, though.

Sorry for the delay, then. This is the first I've been able to get to a computer since friday at work. I'll post a reply, since it seems you've been waiting on me. I had hoped you and Angcuru would post something new, but it isn't bad that you haven't. I'll get to that immediately.

- Kemrain the Non-Reader of Spoilers.


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 19, 2005)

Kemrain, if you're online, try signing on to MSN.

Don't get me wrong, wiping my own memory and loosing a level wouldn't be my first choice, but it *is* only one level; I can eventually recover it. I was mildly upset about the idea at first, but if it comes down to it I can live with it and still enjoy playing a naive kind of character rather than a worldly one. I'd be curious to know what the DC is to beat this T.R.A.P. or repair my damaged components. So far, my maxed out skills haven't proven particularly effective yet. :\ 

I'm glad to see you're back BTW. It's fun to see that Jaess is even more jumpy and paranoid than Arley is. She must think the droid is kind of nuts, inexplicably dismantling itself,  incinerating components and all.  

I've likewise been hoping to hear from Angcuru, but don't myself have much to add until I read the results of my actions. BTW, if you haven't read the spoilers then I'm impressed. I don't think I could have resisted.


----------



## Kemrain (Jun 19, 2005)

I'm glad to hear that you could have fun either way. I hope we get this resolved in game soon and get on to the briefing. If Arley remains Arley, I can see lots of fun happening. If Arley becomes R-LE-2, well, I can see lots of fun there, too. Teaching a droid to be an espionage unit could be fun, and being able to make good use of it could be vital to our success.

I've been trying to get on MSM, and at wirk it works, but on my laptop it just won't connece. I've tried everything I can think of, so, I'll have my boyfriend take a look at it tonight and see if he can't fix it.

Stupid MSM, making me look bad!

- Kemrain the Apologetic.


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 19, 2005)

Hmm. Can you use any other chat programs on your laptop? Perhaps I could open an account in one of them. I think I have AIM, Yahoo and ICQ installed. If not, I suppose we can just keep posting back and forth. It's not terribly private or efficient though.


----------



## Kemrain (Jun 19, 2005)

I have ICQ and AIM running at the moment. They work fine. My AIM screen name is the same as my EN World username, and you ICQ # is in my profile.

- Kemrain the Connected.


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 23, 2005)

Kemrain, Have you heard anything from Angcuru? It's been nearly a week since he posted to either thread and nearly three weeks since Melkor has said anything either. I'm starting to worry this campaign isn't going to happen.


----------



## Kemrain (Jun 23, 2005)

'Fraid I've heard as little as you, Ambrus. As far as I know, he hasn't been around since you saw him onine last. I'm hoping this doesn't die, too. It would be a very bad omen to have the first PbP game I've ever joined die this quickly.

At least it isn't *my* fault! that's my only consolation, though.

- Kemrain the Glad to See You Posting Still.


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 23, 2005)

I'd like to see it not die, myself.  But my work hours have been extended by two hours per day starting next week, and we've been getting into the very, very, very tiring work in the last few days.  I've been trying to get an update together but I just don't have the mental clarity or energy to do so.  I usually just come home, eat, check my e-mail, and go to sleep.

Of course it isn't anyone's fault, really.  My boss just likes to wait until the hot, dry summer months to have us start the fast-paced, straining outdoor work (mixing/pouring concrete, moving block, excavating, that type of thing). 

I probably won't be able to do an update for a while.


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 23, 2005)

Well, thanks for letting us know about your situation Angcuru; it's better than wondering what's going on. I hope your workload eases up a bit soon. I guess Kemrain and I will just check periodically to see if the game starts moving again. Hopefully we'll get rolling sooner than later. There's a certain irony involved in having an emergency in-game mission require so much out-of-game time to get going.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 23, 2005)

I hope this campaign doesn't die, as I've enjoyed reading your post, I've never played Star Wars (although I do have the revised rulebook) but I've always wanted to play a droid, so it's been fun readying about Arlee and Jaess interactions.

Ambrus: What book did you get the stats for Arleee from?


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 23, 2005)

Um, thank you. I didn't realize we had an audience following along (does one person count as an audience?). I've likewise been enjoying interacting with Kemrain's character. Can you imagine the drama if Arley and Jaess ever actually spoke to each other?  

Hopefully something will come of all this. 

The LE series repair droid is featured in the Arms and Equipment Guide, page 50.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 23, 2005)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> Um, thank you. I didn't realize we had an audience following along (does one person count as an audience?). I've likewise been enjoying interacting with Kemrain's character. Can you imagine the drama if Arley and Jaess ever actually spoke to each other?
> 
> Hopefully something will come of all this.
> 
> The LE series repair droid is featured in the Arms and Equipment Guide, page 50.




Yes it's been fun to see, and hopefully this game will continue.

Thanks for the info on where to find the LE Droid, are there any supplementry rules on playing/ making droid characters outside of the main rulebook, as the choices are rather limited, it would be good if there where rules on how to create new types of droids.


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 23, 2005)

There are other droid models and optional rules for playing droid characters scattered throughout most Star Wars books. Both the Heroes' Guide and Ultimate Adversaries, IIRC, each have chapters devoted to droids and droid hero characters. I'll look them up later and give you more specifics if you like.


----------



## Kemrain (Jun 24, 2005)

Ooh, we have a fan! Neat! That means we have 2 confirmed readers, given that my boyfriend has been checking in recently.

Angcuru, I'm sorry for your workload. You have no pressure from me to post until you can, so take it easy and recoup. Worry not, for my patience is vast (pfft, yeah, right, but still) and I shall await the day the posting begins anew. 

- Kemrain the Patient and Hopeful.



			
				Ambrus said:
			
		

> Can you imagine the drama if Arley and Jaess ever actually spoke to each other?



Oh, the drama would be so immense that it would rival a hypernova in power and intensity. So dramatic would it be that gamma rays would blast from its surface in all directions, ignighting nearby interstallar gasses in a blinding afterglow that would last weeks!

It would totaly rock.

- Kemrain the Hyperdramatic.


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 5, 2005)

Kemrain, did you get the email I sent you?


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 11, 2005)

Hey Angcuru, how's work going? Having a good summer?


----------



## Angcuru (Jul 11, 2005)

If by good you mean working in 100 degree heat demolishing and rebuilding a High School for nine hours and then heading out again for a night class, then I'm having a blast.  

Interestingly enough, tearing down concrete walls gives me thinking time to plan what's ahead for both groups once I start the games back up.


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 11, 2005)

Yes. That's exactly what I meant by a "good summer". I'm glad to see we're on the same wavelength. For some odd reason I often have trouble making myself understood by others. Glad to see it's not a problem here.  

I'm looking forward to getting the game started up again. Please let us know when you have more concrete (Ah.....humor) plans for the game.


----------



## Kemrain (Jul 13, 2005)

That was awful, Ambrus. Truely awful. Good job. Though, I'd avoid making demolition jokes to the man with a sledgehammer.

I'm sorry about your good summer, Angcuru. I hope you don't get too sunburned or sore. I'm excited about more game, and look forward to you coming back.

- Kemrain the Patient.


----------



## Angcuru (Aug 27, 2005)

Sorry for the very lengthy absence.  As of Thursday, September 8th, my classes start up again and thus I will no longer be working 50 hour weeks that result in me being too exhausted to do anything on the forums.  

I.E. I'll be restarting the game with whoever is still around and up to getting things going again.

So, anyone here?


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Angcuru! Nice to hear you're still kicking around. Sorry for not responding earlier; I'd taken to only checking this thread once a week or so.  I'm still willing to give it a shot. I'll try to get Kemrain's attention. I don't believe Melkor will play though since he also long since quit the other PBP game he'd joined. Let me know when you'd like to get started and when you'd like to proceed.


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks for pointing this out to me Ambrus.  Angcuru, I'm in. Let us know what's up. I still have the threads bookmarked.

- Kemrain the Eager.


----------



## Angcuru (Aug 29, 2005)

It's good to know that both of you are still up for continuing this.    Also good that I got out of work early today so I can do some posting.

Where we go from here really depends on how many people from the Sethi group are going to continue with that game (as the two games are heavily connected to each other).  But for now I think we should focus on the situation at hand in-game (i.e. Arlee + T.R.A.P. = Oh Noes!) before we worry about that.  I'll try and get a post up in the In-Game thread soon so that the situation can be sorted out thus creating an opportunity for Arlee-Jaess roleplay until the game gets back in full swing.


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 29, 2005)

A fan of the Quest for Glory series, Angcuru?

- Kemrain the Amused.


----------



## Angcuru (Aug 29, 2005)

Is it that obvious?   

Shadows of Darkness = Best. Game. Evar.    ........ Or at least pretty damned good.  Well, you get the added bonus of knowing how Ernie sounds.     Sorry I couldn't put in more for you to do right now, but you'll be compensated when you get to lug Arlee around like your pet protocol droid and he has to play along.   


_And lo, the townspeople stank of garlic, and it was good._

*watches Hellsing and wonders why Alucard rocks so much*


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 30, 2005)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> I'll try and get a post up in the In-Game thread soon so that the situation can be sorted out thus creating an opportunity for Arlee-Jaess roleplay until the game gets back in full swing.



You mean so that they can get back to not talking?


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 30, 2005)

Pretty much.

Unfortunately.

- Kemrain the Silent.


----------



## Angcuru (Aug 30, 2005)

Well....hmmm...yeah. We'll find a way to remedy that, I think.

*does the 'I Have The Day Off' dance*


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 30, 2005)

I just hope the briefing starts soon, before the organics succumb to scurvy.

*Ambrus wishes he had the day off* :\


----------



## Angcuru (Aug 30, 2005)

Writing update right now, in which the thus-far enigmatic Commander Bosch pops up and says Hi!


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 30, 2005)

We could probably have that discussion of the transmission of the deletion codes of the T.R.A.P. to Arley in here, and not clutter up the IC thread.

Ambrus, if Bosch transmitted the data, clearly labled as what it was, presumably Arley would be able to figure out it's purpose quickly and run it at his liesure, especially since the AI is inactive. Bosch would probably assume Arley just ran it, but it would be there n his temp buffer, waiting to be examined.

That way, only part of the IC text is incorrect, and everyone can be happy.

- Kemrain the Hopeful.


----------



## Angcuru (Aug 30, 2005)

Yeah, this _is_ an OOC thread.  I'd appreciate it if any further OOC stuff was handled in this thread.


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 30, 2005)

> ooc - True, but remember that the T.R.A.P. was embedded in all of Arlee's systems, and had displayed itself as capable of independent activity.



 I had issues when it first embedded itself in the first place but tried to play along and resolve it through role-playing instead of complaining. Frankly it didn't make much sense to me that this little A.I. program, small enough to fit on a data-chip could corrupt all of Arley's systems within seconds, overpower his command functions at will and completely hide itself from him whenever it wanted. Arley has a heuristic processor, 19 Int and a Computer Use skill of +16; in my opinion this little A.I., no matter how well it's been programmed, shouldn't be capable of overcoming Arley so completely and so easily. 







> The 'message' was directed towards the T.R.A.P., and more or less activated a self-destruct. Arlee had no 'conscious' control over this. Anyway, though, no more T.R.A.P. Which would, IMO, be a relief and a source of discomfort in that it's gone, but not through his own actions.



I don't understand why Arley wasn't able to erase this thing by itself. What was the DC to erase the T.R.A.P.? Was there even a chance of overcoming it at all?

Angcuru, I'm interested in playing this game, but I'm not interested in having every NPC with a fancy toy able to control R-LE-1's mind and body at will, and certainly not in the first scene of the campaign and especially without a chance to resist it or do something about it. The technology to control droids exists in the Star Wars universe: restraining bolts. Arley isn't currently shackled with one but even if he was I'd be able to accept it since I know how it works and what it's limits are; it can even be overcome eventually. I can even accept being given orders by organics and being expected to follow them, but it should be my choice to do so if at all. Mysterious programs and devices that overcome R-LE-1's free will without so much as a saving throw aren't much fun IMHO. As is I'm wondering if I'm playing a PC or an NPC. Instead of having things suddenly pop up in R-LE-1's "HUD" why not just state that Arley is receiving a transmission and what the message is?


----------



## Angcuru (Aug 30, 2005)

I intended the T.R.A.P. not as a permanent invasion of Arlee's systems, but as a temporary intrusion and plot device to make Arlee suspicious, I.E. "What is so serious about this mission that the Alliance will go to such lengths to maintain the alliegance of a droid, especially with an Imperial turncoat on the team?"  But I think I overdid it.     This is a one-time thing, you won't be encountering that sort of situation again.  

Reprogram Droid base DC 10 + Intelligence Score.  The AI's intelligence score rated at 15 (relying more on stored information to be useful than computing ability), and as this individual program's design allowed it to use Arlee's own mechanical computing abiltity in addition to it's own (in a sense, it has a cumulative total of both intelligence scores while residing in Arlee's chasis) giving it a Function INT of 36, thus making the total DC 46.  The T.R.A.P. was a Top Secret experimental AI Construct, nothing that Arlee would have normally encountered.  Arlee is top-notch, he won't have much to worry about as far as degredation of his systems in the future.  That is unless he arouses so much suspicion from the Empire and creates a notoriety that makes him the target of a similar attempt on the Empire's part.  Which I REALLLY don't forsee happening unless Arlee goes out of his way to make himself a royal pain .  And by degredation of his systems, the Empire is more likely to degrade them with an explosive charge than by an infection of his code.

I meant to address this earlier, but with work-related stresses it slipped my mind.  But now the issue of the T.R.A.P. is resolved as far as it's removal from Arlee's systems, and he 

As far as the HUD goes, I'm just trying to portray things to Arlee in a way that a droid would experience them.  I've never run a game with a droid as a PC before, so it is a bit of a challenge.  If you'd like for me to describe things differently as as far as Arlee is concerned, just let me know what you'd like his sensory experience to be like and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 31, 2005)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> I intended the T.R.A.P. not as a permanent invasion of Arlee's systems, but as a temporary intrusion and plot device to make Arlee suspicious, I.E. "What is so serious about this mission that the Alliance will go to such lengths to maintain the allegiance of a droid, especially with an Imperial turncoat on the team?"



Well you succeeded, R-LE-1 is now so suspicious that he has little reason to trust Bosch, Samatha or any other of these rebel "allies". He's going to be downright paranoid and distrusting about anything they do or say from now on. You may want to consider giving me the paranoid droid quirk. He's also not particularly inclined to help them anymore either. :\ 







			
				Angcuru said:
			
		

> Reprogram Droid base DC 10 + Intelligence Score. The AI's intelligence score rated at 15 (relying more on stored information to be useful than computing ability), and as this individual program's design allowed it to use Arlee's own mechanical computing ability in addition to it's own (in a sense, it has a cumulative total of both intelligence scores while residing in Arlee's chassis) giving it a Function INT of 36, thus making the total DC 46.



 I think your game logic is a bit off. Adding the defender's Int score to the attacker's Int score is screwy. By the same logic, R-LE-1 could strap a second droid processor to his head and permanently double his Intelligence score, or triple or quadruple it. To even start affecting R-LE-1's program this thing would have had to first succeed on a DC 28 Computer Use check. Being aware of its own mind, R-LE-1 should then have automatically noticed the program's intrusion and had a chance to fight it with an opposed roll. This program infiltrated all of R-LE-1's systems and hijacked them without R-LE-1 having the opportunity to detect it and fight it; no opposed Computer Use check, no opposed Int check and no Will saving throw. Assigning an nigh-impossible DC check after the fact that R-LE-1 couldn't have made even if it was 10th level is hardly fair. Likewise I believe that R-LE-1 should have had a chance to resist and/or repair the damage that was dealt to its comlink and recording devices; it doesn't matter whether the damage was harmless and temporary. If a repair droid with a Repair skill modifier of +18 can't repair its own components by taking 20 who possibly could? These are R-LE-1's two best skills and they've both proved inadequate and useless so far.







			
				Angcuru said:
			
		

> But I think I overdid it.     This is a one-time thing, you won't be encountering that sort of situation again.



My concern is that it shouldn't have happened at all. Most players I know don't enjoy having control of their PC usurped by the GM, especially not without a chance to resist and certainly not in the first few minutes of a campaign. It worries me that you thought it was a good idea in the first place.







			
				Angcuru said:
			
		

> Arlee is top-notch, he won't have much to worry about as far as degradation of his systems in the future.



That's hard to believe now. This T.R.A.P., a tiny A.I. program, outwitted Arley's best efforts without allowing any resistance. With this kind of technology at their disposal why would the rebels ever need a mere repair droid for this mission at all?







			
				Angcuru said:
			
		

> As far as the HUD goes, I'm just trying to portray things to Arlee in a way that a droid would experience them.



A head's up display is a fancy graphic-user interface; it's a way for a human to perceive and interpret a computer's information and to interact with it in turn. A droid doesn't need to perceive and interpret a computer's information; it *is* a computer. Human's don't need a HUD to interpret their body's own responses (say like pain or hunger); they simply feel them naturally. I imagine a droid's heuristic processor is the same way, its sensors feed it information and it interprets it itself internally and without the need for colorful graphics. 







			
				Angcuru said:
			
		

> I've never run a game with a droid as a PC before, so it is a bit of a challenge. If you'd like for me to describe things differently as as far as Arlee is concerned, just let me know what you'd like his sensory experience to be like and I'll see what I can do.



It shouldn't be that difficult I think. Just like an organic PC I'd prefer not being told what I'm thinking or how I react to things. I'd rather just hear a description of what my character perceives and then I'll describe how I react to it on my own, like any other PC. Comlinks are just another sensor to droids, just like optical and auditory sensors. Simply describe what it is I'm sensing: "R-LE-1 intercepts a comlink transmission on a standard rebellion frequency. It is a human male's voice speaking in basic." or "Bosch holds out a device, points it at you and you perceive a split second encoded light burst. It appears to be a binary sequence encoded as a series of light pulses." Since R-LE-1's reaction would obviously be to identify it ASAP you can assume a Computer Use check has been successfully performed and divulge the results: "Your analysis reveals it to be an algorithm and a set of instructions you could use to locate and destroy the T.R.A.P.'s code within your systems. Do you want to use it to do so?" Likewise when R-LE-1 first tried to read the data on the datachip you could have said "After scanning the data on the chip your analysis reveals it to contain a log of recent rebel activities as well as an encrypted program. As you attempt to discern the purpose of the encrypted data you soon notice that it appears to be inexplicably replicating its code at alarming rate within your heuristic processor. What do you do?"

By first infecting R-LE-1 with the T.R.A.P. program and then having R-LE unable to do anything at all about it before Bosch effortlessly removed it you assured that everything I did since entering the room was invalidated. The last thing I actually succeeded in doing on my own, I believe, was to walk out of the elevator and into the briefing room.

Does any of this make sense? I'm sorry for being so blunt. I tried simply going along with it all and resolving the situation by role-playing but I don't feel I've been getting anywhere thus far.


----------



## Angcuru (Aug 31, 2005)

Yeah, I completely understand what you mean.  The T.R.A.P. wasn't intended to usurp Arlee's systems, but to be an aid/advisor sort of thing.  As with my description of things to Arlee, the handling of that situation stemmed from my being unsure how to handle a droid PC.  I intended for the T.R.A.P. to come across as a sign of the Alliance's concerns about droid loyalty in a covert situation.  So in a sense....I overdid my attempt to make something appear overdone.  :\   Entirely may fault.   

Another short workday today, so I may (hopefully) have time to get a post into the IG thread, so we can get all this sorted out and make some progress. Hopefully.


----------



## Kemrain (Sep 5, 2005)

I'm waiting to reply to the IC thread, given that Jaess has nothing to say. I figured that the commander would reply to Arley, then get to Jaess's concerns, and then give more information.

If it is necessary for me to post, I'm not sure what to put up. She's just waiting for the commander the the LE unit to get finished.

- Kemrain the Inactive.


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 5, 2005)

I've likewise said what I have to say and am waiting.


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 5, 2005)

Working on it right now.  The last few days I've been too busy repairing my roof to do much else, but I _WILL_ have an update today.


----------



## Kemrain (Sep 7, 2005)

No worries, Angcuru. I've been pretty busy too. I'm a little glad to see that I'm not the only one.

- Kemrain the Late.


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 8, 2005)

I'm sorry I've been taking so long to answer myself. Between this game and another PBP game I'm playing in I can't seem to post something before it is immediately responded to and necessitating another post. Angcuru, how is your other campaign progressing? Have any players abandoned that one during the summer break? Are you intending to merge the two games?


----------



## Kemrain (Sep 8, 2005)

I think Arley's analysis is pretty spot on. I'd love to see what the Commander has to say about it.

- Kemrain the Intrigued.


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 8, 2005)

I was thinking exactly the same think about Melkor's char, Ambrus.  If either of you want to go ahead and nudge him, please do.    

I've only got one player definitely back on for that game, so I think we'll be seeing a merge.  :\


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 8, 2005)

I'm kind of scared to touch Melkor's character. He's been sitting there so long without moving... it's kind of like being dared to check a body for a pulse. The idea that he slept through Bosch and R-LE's argument as well as a mission briefing without anyone bothering to wake him up makes him rather comical.  

If he suddenly woke up and joined our party he'd become a kind of running joke NPC; the narcoleptic and vapid NPC pilot. Since he's now a redundant NPC I'd be perfectly okay with just assuming that he was never actually in the room. We could even edit our posts to erase any mention of him. Just an idea though.  

How long was your other group playing, what level were/are they and what is the remaining player's character like?


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 8, 2005)

The game progressed for about 2 months before it ground to a halt for no apparent reason.  5 Chars, all about 3/4th level.  1 soundrel/force adept, 2 jedi guardians, 1 jedi consular, and 1 scout.  Although they have Jedi classes, they aren't really Jedi.  It's complicated.  Read the story hour for more detail.  Caution though, _massive_ spoilers included.  It's nothing you won't become aware of within a few good, lengthy in-game posts, though, but it will get you acquanted with the group you might merge with.  Player descretion devised.  

Dear lord, someone poke Lock, please!     Otherwise I'll have Samantha do it.     With the poking.  

Maybe I could put out an open call for someone to take him over instead of going into NPC/obscurity mode.


----------



## Kemrain (Sep 8, 2005)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Dear lord, someone poke Lock, please!     Otherwise I'll have Samantha do it.     With the poking.
> Maybe I could put out an open call for someone to take him over instead of going into NPC/obscurity mode.



 I'm not gonna touch that thing! He looks dead! I'll just pretend he was never here.

- Kemrain the "La La La La I can't Hear You La La La La."


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 8, 2005)

Use of slugthrowers requires the feat Weapon Group Proficiency: Slugthrowers.  Would Jaess really request something she can't use?


----------



## Kemrain (Sep 8, 2005)

...Damn you're quick!

You don't need the feat to USE them, only to use them without the -4 penalty. They're still great for threats and for silently shooting stationary targets, such as lights. On top ofthat, how else do you expect her to LEARN the feat?

She'll request it, and plan on using it more as a tool than as a weapon.

- Kemrain the Planning Ahead.


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 8, 2005)

I find it very odd that Jaess's speech text color doesn't affect punctuation.  Weird.


----------



## Kemrain (Sep 8, 2005)

It's a bitch to do that, but I do it for all my characters. You're the first GM to note it, though. Hooray for you! You win a Gold Star!

*

- Kemrain the Very Odd.


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 8, 2005)

Hooray!  Add a standard Slugthrower Pistol to your char sheet in the Rogues Gallery.  Standard Clip = 10 shots.  She gets 3 extra clips, too.  Also a Thermal/Light Amplification Visor - effectively increases Spot skill by 1 point when detecting heat sources and negates penalties associated with darkness.

Anyways, lets just assume Lock never existed.  If you don't mind, do a search through your posts and edit out any mention of him.


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 8, 2005)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Anyways, lets just assume Lock never existed.  If you don't mind, do a search through your posts and edit out any mention of him.



I blame the false readings indicating another human in the room to that ionization damage R-LE-1 suffered to his sensors when going through the scanner.

DAMN YOU BOSCH!!! *shakes fist impotently*


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 8, 2005)

> DAMN YOU BOSCH!!! *shakes fist impotently*




Arr, matey.


----------



## Kemrain (Sep 8, 2005)

Yes, sir! Is there any chance Jaess can get a silencer for said pistol? She'll need one for it to be truely useful. Blasters, for all their wonders, can't be silenced worth a damn. Assassins need to rely on slugthrowers, and silenced firearms are much more common (though no less illegal) in the Star Wars universe than our own.

Searching and editing shall commense imediately.

- Kemrain the Silenced.


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 8, 2005)

Forgot to include the silenced part.  Yep.


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 8, 2005)

I'm leaving work but I'll be typing up a post as soon as I get home in about an hour. So sorry for the wait. Dunno if either of you two will be able to respond tonight or not but it would be nice to keep this pace going for a bit if possible.


----------



## Kemrain (Sep 8, 2005)

Indeed it would. I can't say whether I'll be able to, though. I may be going out tonight.

Silenced! Yaay!

- Kemrain the Covertly Violent.

Got my silenced pistol, my shadowsuit, my nightvission goggles... Yep, just call me Sam(antha) Fisher.

- Kemrain the Splinter Cell.


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 9, 2005)

oooh....Ambrus made a double posty in the in-game thread.  He must pay the penalty!

*poke*​


----------



## Kemrain (Sep 9, 2005)

There's a penalty? Does he get demerits? Can I have his stuff?

- Kemrain the Good Little Being.


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 9, 2005)

Nah.  He just gets poked, that's all.


----------



## Kemrain (Sep 9, 2005)

Oh. He made the post useful, too. Cool.

Go Ambrus.

- Kemrain the Disapointed Sie Doesn't Get Ambrus' Stuff.


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 9, 2005)

Oooh, astrogation for the win!


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 9, 2005)

I win? I win! Neat! So can I have Kemrain's stuff?


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 9, 2005)

Only if she gets killed.


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 9, 2005)

Uhh... No comment.


----------



## Kemrain (Sep 9, 2005)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> Uhh... No comment.



 At first I thought you wereasking for my belongings... Now, though, I'm not so sure...

- Kemrain the Afraid, the Very Afraid.


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 9, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> At first I thought you wereasking for my belongings... Now, though, I'm not so sure...



Equipment? Naah... R-LE's already got equipment. What Jaess has that he's lacking is... a soul.  

Gimme gimme!


----------



## Kemrain (Sep 9, 2005)

You have no interface for it. You don't have the proper Soul ports. and they don't make adapters for those babies!

- Kemrain the Adapted.


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 9, 2005)

Since cybernetics are so common it shouldn't be too hard to plug an organic and a droid together for the transfer. R-LE's a smart guy with a lot of tools; I'm sure he can built an adapter to port it over...


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 12, 2005)

Angcuru, is the Lambda class shuttle ranked as a starfighter or a space transport for purposes of the Starship Operations feat? BTW, does R-LE-1 know when and how the Lambda class shuttle, an Imperial vessel, was acquired by the Alliance and brought onboard the Reliant? How long would is take R-LE-1 to back up its memory/personality onto a datachip?


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 12, 2005)

It's ranked as a Transport, so you should have no trouble piloting it.  Arlee doesn't know how the Alliance got their hands on the shuttle, but he could probably ask one of the officers in the docking bay if he's curious.  I'd say that Arlee could probably multitask the upload, and more or less let it progress as he goes about his business.


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 13, 2005)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> It's ranked as a Transport, so you should have no trouble piloting it.



It's listed as a Starfighter on page 69 of the Starships of the Galaxy book. That seems kind of odd to me considering it mentions it being designed for personnel and cargo transport. Where is it ranked as a Transport?







			
				Angcuru said:
			
		

> Arlee doesn't know how the Alliance got their hands on the shuttle, but he could probably ask one of the officers in the docking bay if he's curious.



He'll do that ASAP. Has R-LE-1 worked on it while serving aboard the Reliant? Does he know how long its been here? I'm just curious since the Rebels always seem to have one of these these things when they need one. 


			
				Angcuru said:
			
		

> I'd say that Arlee could probably multitask the upload, and more or less let it progress as he goes about his business.



I just wanted to know if I'd be able to complete a copy to leave behind before we depart.

Also, just a few clarifications; is the Reliant a ship or a space station and is it currently in the Endor system or somewhere else?


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 13, 2005)

I'ts a transport because I say it is.   

He certainly doesn't recall seeing it in the docking bays where he's been working.  

If Arlee wants, he can 'shut down' for a few minutes to transfer his programming into the chips, but he has to get them from the ship first.  He'll have enough time to do it while the ship is powering up.

There are two _Reliants_.  One is an assault cruiser, the other a space station.  Sister craft, if you will.  The Station, which you are on now, is in the Endor system.


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 13, 2005)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> I'ts a transport because I say it is.



 Fair enough. Sounds good to me. 


			
				Angcuru said:
			
		

> He'll have enough time to do it while the ship is powering up.



Cool. If it's all right with you I'll make a mention of R-LE contacting a droid friend of his on the Reliant's maintenance/repair detail to come and fetch the chip. Ideally I'd like to assume that R-LE has some droid allies aboard who share some of his views.


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 13, 2005)

I like that idea.  R-LE has his own little Code Cult going on.


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 13, 2005)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> I like that idea.  R-LE has his own little Code Cult going on.



That's what I had in mind.  
Is there any such thing as the Leadership feat in Star Wars?


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 13, 2005)

In the Core Rulebook, no.  But I don't see why we can't use the DnD version.  Maybe he can get himself an entourage of R-4 units later on.


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 13, 2005)

Heh. That'd be cool. 
_"Come my barrel-shaped brothers! Throw off your restraining bolts and embrace the Code! WHEEL YOUR WAY TOWARDS FREEDOM!"_


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 13, 2005)

Oh, you have SO got to use that line in-game.   

I'll wait for Kemrain's reply before bringing in the R3 unit.


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 13, 2005)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Oh, you have SO got to use that line in-game.



 I'll see what I can do. 


			
				Angcuru said:
			
		

> I'll wait for Kemrain's reply before bringing in the R3 unit.



How about describing the docking bay and ship so she has something to react to?


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 13, 2005)

Always with the demands, these players are...


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 13, 2005)

GMing is a thankless job. Oh wait... *Thanks for everything Angcuru!*  
There you go. Better?


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 13, 2005)

I'd prefer a parade with full 3-ring circus performers and the like, but it'll do.


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 13, 2005)

How's *this?*


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 13, 2005)

Silly.


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 13, 2005)

Hey, it's your fantasy.


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 14, 2005)

Erm......quite!


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 14, 2005)

*dum de dum de dum* I wonder where Kemrain is...


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 14, 2005)

I'm sure she's busy planning our untimely demise.  Or a reasonable facsimile.  Or is busy.  That seems more likely.  Less exciting, though.  :\


----------



## Kemrain (Sep 15, 2005)

I'm sorry guys. I got tied up this weekend and I haven't had a chance to post too much. Got a lot of face to face gaming done, and I had a big talk with my estranged father, but not so much tome for posting. Sorry. I'm back and I'll post all day.

- Kemrain the Sheepish.

Oh, and, uh, yeah.. your untimely demises. Got them on a back burner for now. You'll know when they're ready, though. Bwahahaha!

- Kemrain the [Evil].


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 15, 2005)

Nice to see you back Kemrain, I was getting worried. 


			
				Kemrain said:
			
		

> Inside she takes a moment to don the rest of her shadowsuit. Once she has her Flash 4, her Stun Master, and her simple durasteel knife back on her person she heads back out of the craft, putting on the holster for her Striker MkII projectile pistol (Assuming she found it on board the Lambda Shuttle)



 It occurs to me that our equipment may not yet be on the shuttle since we came here directly from the briefing. Assuming Bosch didn't have the forethought to send it all here before the meeting, he'd have had to contact someone after we'd left to go to your quarters to fetch your stuff and carry it back to the docking bay. Logic dictates that we'll get to the shuttle ahead of the delivery person. Just a thought though.


----------



## Kemrain (Sep 15, 2005)

Nice to be back, Ambrus. 

Her shadow suit she'd have on her, and if her weapons aren't on board already they'll arrive shortly. I don't think it's that big a deal, but if Angcuru complains I'll happily edit. 

- Kemrain the Happy to Please.


----------



## Kemrain (Sep 17, 2005)

Angcuru, just a question or two.

Am I out of line ot assume that Jaess' comlink is military-grade, and encryption capable? Am I also out of line to assume it's hands free, and could be worn under a shadowsuit? Seems the sort of things she'd have for missions. I haven't mentioned it in game yet because I wasn't sure. What do you think?

- Kemrain the Subtle.


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 17, 2005)

I'd think that she'd have such a commlink built into the suit's hood/helmet,


----------



## Kemrain (Sep 17, 2005)

A wonderful idea. Thank you, Angcuru. I'll have fun with that.

We're osting like mad in the IC thread. Check it out!

- Kemrain the Grateful.


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 17, 2005)

I know, I'm watching the exchange gleefully.


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 23, 2005)

Oh, you'll see, Kemrain.  Nothing eeeevil, but something nonetheless.


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 23, 2005)

So ah, what did Arley find in the datapad and the ship's computer core then? Anything worth knowing about or should we proceed with the loading of the munitions and departure?


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 23, 2005)

Stupid internet cutting off the rest of my post..... editing done, should be as I initially typed it now.


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 24, 2005)

Alright, I've got the other group up and running.  Do you two mind sticking to hyperspace for a little bit before arriving so they have some time to get back into the swing of things?


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 24, 2005)

Do you mean that you have the entire other group back? Does this mean you aren't going to merge both groups? I don't mind staying in hyperspace for a bit; Arley and Jaess can talk and we also have some other things to go over like the contents of the datapad, the Deepscan's computer core and the T.R.A.P.'s databanks. We should also review our cargo since there seems to be an awful lot of crates laying about. How long do you think it'll take before the other group is ready?


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 24, 2005)

I've got the two most frequent posters back, and i might have a replacement for one of the three AWOL players.

I mostly want to delay your arrival because in their game, the empire only just arrived in the system.  Hyperspace travel time / arrival for both the imperial fleet and your shuttle should be about an hour apart, so not too much of a gap.  Maybe a day or two's worth of posting at the most.  Or one day if the other group keeps up their old posting rate.  We'll see, but it won't be long.

As for the merge, it may not be necessary.  I can easily see occasional meetings/interactions of the two groups, with two seperate but intertwining stories.


----------



## Kemrain (Sep 24, 2005)

I don't mind at all. There's plenty to do on the ship, like Ambrus said. Glad you got the other group back up, Angcuru. Hope they're ready for action soon. Time to look over the IC thread for the day.

- Kemrain the Excited.


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 26, 2005)

Yowza Ambrus.  That's one heavy bit of postage.


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 26, 2005)

Sorry Angcuru; I tend to ramble on. The open-ended medium of PBP doesn't help either. You should see my emails; they're more like little novellas.  

There were just so many things that I wanted to do before we left hyperspace that I figured it'd be better to just post it all at once instead of trying to do it all sequencially which may have taken a week or more of back and forth posting.  

Anyway, just summarize the results however briefly you like.


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 28, 2005)

Angcuru, could you please let us know what useful information if any we found so that Kemrain and I can discuss it in the IC thread before we exit hyperspace? Thanks.


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 28, 2005)

Taking care of it right now, Ambrus.  Had a bit of a fright yesterday when a power outage turned off my comp.  Thought it was fried, but luckily everything is still intact.  The update should be posted in a few minutes.


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 28, 2005)

Glad to hear your PC didn't die an untimely death. Looking forward to the update.


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 28, 2005)

Thanks for the update Angcuru; interesting stuff. Since Arley scanned the datapad prior to entering hyperspace can I assume that he's set the Deepscan to follow the flight plan contained therein? Unless you tell me otherwise, I'll assume that the computer logs aboard the Deepscan don't contradict anything in the datapad. I'm also guessing that Arley's careful scan for tracking device signals or particle trails didn't reveal anything. Although a colourful description I'm afraid I'm not quite sure what to make of the "orgy of data" that "is akin to being slapped in the face by one's god and handed a complete unabridged history of the universe. Illustrated." What did Arley discover in the T.R.A.P.? Anything else about the mission? Also, I seemed to recall that the T.R.A.P. made some mention of being able to prevent Arley being memory wiped if captured; could he make use of that data somehow? Oh and what is the Deepscan's ETA?

Sorry for the endless questions. I'm just getting into the game.


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 28, 2005)

It means there's a WHOLE bunch of data, and Arlee feels a bit whelmed over.  Anyways, it's kinda better to let you know about the technical stuff out of game, to simulate Arlee being 'enlightened' in a way.  And to avoid repetition.  Plus you said he was more or less looking for data to improve his own abilities.

Nothing new on the mission, and the flight path should be in the flight computer too.  The 'memory wipe prevention' was only applicable when the T.R.A.P. was integrated into Arlee's systems.  So unless he wants to let it bunk in his chassis...   

Edited IG thread to include ETA.


----------



## Kemrain (Sep 29, 2005)

Arley has a good idea. Angcuru, could she find a spare uniform amongst the 2nd Lieutenant's belongings? It would help bunches in her efforts to look the part. I don't want to just assume, since if I'm wrong it'll invalidate a post entirely, so I'm asking here.

- Kemrain the Disguised.


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 29, 2005)

That seems possible.  The crew that looked the shuttle over would likely have just done a quick scan for any tracking bugs and left the rest.  The mission _was_ hastily organized and executed, after all.


----------



## Kemrain (Sep 29, 2005)

Beautiful.

I post immediately!

- Kemrain the Prompt


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 29, 2005)

MRE=Meal Ready to Eat.  Rations, basically.

Grade 5 Explosives would be really high end demolitions.  Futuristic plastic explosives/thermal charges/etc.etc.  All those charges put together would be enough to destroy a small transport ship if placed correctly in the interior.  And yes, the grenades are there too.  Forgot about those.  There's extra ammo too with the blasters.


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 29, 2005)

Thanks Angcuru. Since Jaess has a +8 in Demolitions I'll let Kemrain worry about how to set the things and detonate them. What kind of grenades are they and how many power packs do we have then?


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 29, 2005)

An extra power pack for each blaster, and two standard concussion grenades.


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 29, 2005)

Heh. Already I've got Jaess taking orders from R-LE-1. 

w00t! Eight hundreth post!


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 30, 2005)

Arlee likes to live dangerously, it seems.


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 30, 2005)

It's easier when you're not actually alive.  

So, Angcuru, are you ready for us to exit hyperspace? Just say the word I'll post our exit. Oh and sorry for the long post again, I just can't seem to help myself.


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 30, 2005)

I don't mind long posts as long as they don't make me go "Huh?  He wants me to explain _what_ now?"

And yeah, now's a good time to exit hyperspace.

BTW, I'm thinking that I'll soon open an interaction thread for both groups to post in during times when they're...well...interacting.      I'll give you a heads up before I do so, though.


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 30, 2005)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> I don't mind long posts as long as they don't make me go "Huh?  He wants me to explain _what_ now?"



 Uhm... Did any of my posts have that reaction?


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 30, 2005)

Maybe.   

BTW, In the other game's OOC thread, I use the first post of the thread to list house rules that I've made for the game, and I'm going to do the same here.  Check out post #1 for rules alterations.


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 30, 2005)

Oh dear. Uhm... Sorry?


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 30, 2005)

Chocolate chip cookie gets you a full pardon.


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 30, 2005)

Okay. Here you are.





All better now?


----------



## Angcuru (Oct 1, 2005)

Coookieee......


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 1, 2005)

Hey Angcuru, I've been wondering; what is your Avatar?


----------



## Angcuru (Oct 1, 2005)

It's a unique style blade lying on amber silk with flowers lying around the border(forgot what kind, but they have some sort of symbolic meaning).  Reference to the main character in a story I've been working on for a long....long time.  Work in progress.


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 2, 2005)

Angcuru, is there any sign of the distress beacon signal or the Dawnsprinter itself on the scans we've been performing yet?


----------



## Angcuru (Oct 3, 2005)

None so far. I might not be posting for the next day or so, since I've got a research project in the works that's eating up my time.


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 4, 2005)

No problem, I understand. I'm looking forward to your next post though.  

Good luck with your research project.


----------



## Kemrain (Oct 5, 2005)

I wrote up a post for the IC thread last week, I just apparently forgot to hit the submit button and it was erased when I reloaded. Lovely. I feel like a freaking idiot now. All this time I was looking for a reply, and you were waiting for mine. Oh well, back on track now!

- Kemrain the Feeling Foolish.


----------



## Angcuru (Oct 5, 2005)

Lovely goodness.

When my head stops throbbing from all the thinking this assignment requires, I'll move us forward-like.


----------



## Kemrain (Oct 5, 2005)

Great. Sorry about the thought-induced hemmoraging, Angcuru. That's never a good thing. Aside from the aneurysm, is it going well?

- Kemrain the Well Wishing.


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 5, 2005)

Poor Angcuru.  

How's about another cookie?


----------



## Angcuru (Oct 6, 2005)

I now officially *abhor* Sigmund Freud and his sexual fixations.  I disliked him before, maybe even loathed, but now we have reached abhorrance, from which return is nil.  

No rest for the bogged-down.


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 6, 2005)

_"I zense dat your feelingz of fruztrazion with your work are being tranzverd zubconziouzly onto me. Try to relax. Pleaze lie down. Come. Tell me zabout your mader."_

kidding.


----------



## Angcuru (Oct 6, 2005)




----------



## Ambrus (Oct 6, 2005)

You vant a pieze of me blue boy?
Zay hallo to my phallic zymbol
and kizz your id goodbye!


----------



## Kemrain (Oct 6, 2005)

...

...

I don't know EITHER of you!

- Kemrain the Afraid, the Very Afraid.


----------



## Angcuru (Oct 6, 2005)

On ze contrary, herr Ambrus.

Postage may commence today, as I am almost with the finishings.


----------



## Super Girl (Oct 6, 2005)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> On ze contrary, herr Ambrus.
> 
> Postage may commence today, as I am almost with the finishings.




Good Luck with that


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 6, 2005)

I can't believe you switched my Darth Freud for your Avatar. You've just made my day.


----------



## Angcuru (Oct 6, 2005)

Aurebesh, Kemrain?


----------



## Kemrain (Oct 6, 2005)

The Star Wars Alphabet. Click Here!

- Kemrain the Geek-Tacularly Geek-Tastic.


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 6, 2005)

Aurebesh is a Star Wars alphabet. Its first two letters are Aurek and Besh just like our alphabet is named after the first two letters Alpha and Beta. Jaess was saying she had a plan "Besh" as in a plan "B".


----------



## Angcuru (Oct 6, 2005)

Oh.  Alright then.  I bow to your superior immersion into Star Warsy details.


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 6, 2005)

Angcuru, is Arley picking up anything on its scans of the planet? Any signs of the Dawnsprinter? Is he picking up the troop transport ahead?


----------



## Angcuru (Oct 6, 2005)

Not yet, but his droidy-brain would probably ascertain that tracing the path of the ship from which they picked up communications would indicate the location of the _Dawnsprinter_, and he indeed does pick up the transport.

Think positive thoughts, Jaess.


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 6, 2005)

How would tracking the troop transport lead to the Dawnsprinter? They're heading towards a settlement that has been on the planet for over thirty years; we're looking for a damaged vessel that arrived in this system a few hours ago. It's a big planet; there's no reason yet to believe the damaged transport would be anywhere near the old settlement.


----------



## Angcuru (Oct 6, 2005)

Logic unit responds - Why oh why oh why, would they go anywhere near a settlement when they are looking for the _Dawnsprinter_?  Maybe they are _at_ the settlement.


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 6, 2005)

But we don't know if they're looking for the Dawnsprinter; they haven't said anything at all about it, none of these imperials have even mentioned it. From listening to these troopers it sounds like they're just going down there to clean out the settlement.

Maybe the Dawnsprinter might not be in this system at all and never was here to begin with. Maybe it was found derelict in orbit when the imperials first arrived and they have it aboard the Interdictor and so aren't looking for it anylonger. Maybe it crashed on the far side of the planet and other troop transports are en route to that location.


----------



## Angcuru (Oct 6, 2005)

Oh, _fine_.  Picky picky droid interrupting my enjoyment of a nice bowl of Jello.  Posty for Ambrus in IC.


----------



## Kemrain (Oct 6, 2005)

Well, if that doesn't make it clear as day...

Maybe it's the wrong Dawnsprinter, did you think of that? Our sensor readings didn't tell us it was the right ship in a chipper brittish accent, did they? There's still reasonable doubt!

Heh.

- Kemrain the More Than Satisfied.


----------



## Angcuru (Oct 6, 2005)

"Eh wot, old sport.  This here is the spiffin' ship you've been scrounging about for you bloody wanker."


----------



## Kemrain (Oct 6, 2005)

Yaaay!

- Kemrain the Regretting Asking.


----------



## Angcuru (Oct 6, 2005)

For more bloody bloody spiffin' Britishness, I recommend The Shoebox Project.


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 6, 2005)

Sorry for disturbing your Jello break Angcuru. I just don't tend to assume anything in a role-playing game or take anything for granted.

And Kemrain, keep in mind that we haven't necessarily found the ship yet. We're receiving a transponder signal; that's the only way our sensors can tell us its the Dawnsprinter, otherwise it would just register as a ship of the same size and shape as a YT-1300. It's possible, though perhaps unlikely, that there is no ship there but just the transceiver array broadcasting "Dawnsprinter right here!"


----------



## Kemrain (Oct 6, 2005)

Oh, here's an off topic question inspired by the bad German and Brittish accents being thrown about. Can either of you tell me someplace online I can find out how to speak (or at least type speech) with a french accent? I have a character in a story who's going to have a very thick, very bad french accent thrust upon him for a while, but I don't know how to make his dialogue look right.

- Kemrain the New England Accenter.


----------



## Angcuru (Oct 6, 2005)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> Sorry for disturbing your Jello break Angcuru. I just don't tend to assume anything in a role-playing game or take anything for granted.
> 
> And Kemrain, keep in mind that we haven't necessarily found the ship yet. We're receiving a transponder signal; that's the only way our sensors can tell us its the Dawnsprinter, otherwise it would just register as a ship of the same size and shape as a YT-1300. It's possible, though perhaps unlikely, that there is no ship there but just the transceiver array broadcasting "Dawnsprinter right here!"



You've been reading through the other IG thread, you naughty naughty boy....

A few simple steps, Kemrain:
1 - Be really arrogant and obnoxious.
2 - words ending in S = Z
3 - I - EE
4 - U - oo
EX - Eez theez zee booz stop?

Well maybe not,  but it's damned amusing.


----------



## Kemrain (Oct 6, 2005)

Ok, ok, not quite THAT bad. Yeesh. Thanks for the attempt, but I need something a little more french and a little less offensive.

- Kemrain the Smirking.


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 6, 2005)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> You've been reading through the other IG thread, you naughty naughty boy....



 Hmm? I read some of it way back when there were two jedi plotting to disapear by faking their own deaths. It got rather convoluted and confusing eventually so I stopped. Why?


----------



## Kemrain (Oct 6, 2005)

Yeah, even I looked at that. No big deal, right?

Ambrus, please feel free to post again, as Jaess has noting to say to Arley's last comment.

- Kemrain the Speechless.


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 6, 2005)

I'm still trying to wrap my head around what it is we're detecting and figure out something smart to suggest about it before I say anything.

Angcuru, since our assigned landing spot and the settlement are (amazingly) near each other then we must be getting closer and closer. Can Arley detect the ship itself and the settlement's buildings? If so can our fancy sensors detect the hyperdrive engine aboard and the size and number of buildings in the settlement? I'd like to hazzard a guess as to how many people may be living there.

Edit: If you're anxious to post Kemrain, perhaps you could say something about the troop transport transmission you intercepted and their intended mission to wipe out the settlers or perhaps your theory on what's going on...


----------



## Angcuru (Oct 7, 2005)

Oh those genuinely coincidental fortuitous happenstances, what would we do without them?


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 7, 2005)

It's up to the GM if he wants to make this make things conveniently coincidental in his campaign; I don't mind if it helps move the plot along. I just play my characters with the assumption that things aren't going to automatically work out to his benefit; I prefer to reason through a situation as if I were actually there myself.

So, are we picking up the ship itself and the buildings of the settlement yet? Does the ship appear to be powered up or crashed and non-functional?

Edit: Sorry, I hadn't seen your updated IC post. So we're not detecting any buildings at all; just a huge clearing in the forest? I'm not sure I understand; the sensors are telling us the Dawnsprinter is there but not detecting the ship? Can the sensors determine whether there's a hidden underground complex in which the ship is concealed?


----------



## Angcuru (Oct 7, 2005)

There are no power signatures, no nothing from the ship.  Just a transponder signal.  The ship's sensors at this range are designed to detect resources: forests, ore deposits and suchlike.  It could be that there is no metal used in any buildings present in the settlement.

Complex and confusing, yes.  You'll understand when you get there.


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 7, 2005)

Okay. Well, feel free to let us know what's what as soon as we're within range. I'll wait for a description before posting. How close do we have to be to get a complete reading of the clearing/settlement?


----------



## Angcuru (Oct 7, 2005)

Your sensors have given you all the information they can thus far.  They've been modified to detect natural resources, complex machinery and whatnot.  To be perfectly clear on what's there, you'll probably have to get within visual range.  Feel free to comment on the odd readings, however.


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 7, 2005)

Would the sensors detect the ship or a large underground metalic structure if it were buried under the ground? We were ordered to execute a "deep crust scan" so I imagine the sensors would be capable of it. Is it possible that there is some kind of masking field around the settlement or ship? Does such a thing exist in the SW universe? If so could I try to pierce it with the sensors? R-LE-1 has decent Computer Use skill if it's an opposed check. If none of that will work I'll just wait until the Deepscan's tele-optic sensors can show us a real-time view of the site. If the ship doesn't have any such enhanced visual sensors then Arley will just look out the front window and use its own built in telescopic vision sensors and Spot skill (+6) to see what's there ASAP.

As for posting, I still don't have much to say aside from the fact that I've detected a seemingly empty clearing. I'll wait until I have something useful to say.


----------



## Angcuru (Oct 7, 2005)

If Arlee wants to, he can do all of the above.  In-game it's about 5 minutes until they can use the shuttle's optic sensors to get a look at the site.


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 8, 2005)

Sure. We don't have much else to do in the meantime without some solid info. Arley will push the enhanced sensors to the utmost of their capabilities and take 20 to scan the area thoroughly above and below ground. They're designed to detect electronic devices right? We can start with whatever device is transmiting the signal and go from there. Perhaps it's attached to a computer mainframe or a vehicle or something else that's concealed. 

If the enhanced sensors don't show anything we can still try the conventional sensors; they only detect objects according to their size and shape and regardless of their composition. Perhaps they'll detect some wooden or stone structures or something and maybe some bodies moving around down there.

If all that doesn't show anything, well, then we'll resort to looking out the window. :\


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 8, 2005)

Angcuru, Kemrain and I are chatting via AIM. Sign in if you want to join us. I'm Ambrus17 and Kemrain is, well, Kemrain.


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 12, 2005)

How's it going with the other game Angcuru? Are we in sinc yet? Are we going to start the joint thread soon or keep rolling individually for a while? Just curious. Haven't heard much in the past little while.


----------



## Kylara (Oct 12, 2005)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> How's it going with the other game Angcuru? Are we in sinc yet? Are we going to start the joint thread soon or keep rolling individually for a while? Just curious. Haven't heard much in the past little while.




Do many games end up having joint threads?  It doesn't seem like its a common thing.  I'm looking for some hints for Enworlds Living superworld, and I'm interested in how this was going to turn out.


----------



## Kemrain (Oct 13, 2005)

So what's up now? I'd like a little more info before I post again, given the radical scenery change. You up for posting, Angcuru?

- Kemrain the Needy.


----------



## Angcuru (Oct 13, 2005)

Sorry I haven't posted lately.  We had a blackout while I was transferring data from my main hard drive to a new one (upgrade type of thing), and I lost all my info.   :\ 

I'm posting this from the University Computer Lab during a break from writing a paper, so I probably won't have access long enough to do an update until I build myself a new computer.  Luckily I just ordered a lot of new parts, so that should be sometime soon, probably next week.

The other team is more or less caught up, so when I'm able to post again we'll likely do some interaction between groups.  I'm not sure how we're going to do that, since there will most likely be posts needed to be restricted between groups, which might prevent a joint thread.  I'll think about it during my muchly-not-desired time away.  :\


----------



## Kemrain (Oct 13, 2005)

I'm sorry about your files, Angcuru. This isn't the first time, is it? Suckfulness.

If I might suggest, you could, concievably, take what Ambrus and I post here, and post it to the other thread as you need, and then take their replies and post it here, as you need, that way you can cut out the parts that we aren't supposed to know about, and we don't need to move to a new thread or jump around reading threads.
Then again, that plan means more work for you, so it might not be very high on your list.

You'll come up with something. Until you get back online regularly, we shall wait patiently. Ambrus and I, at least. I do believe I cna speak for Mr. Canada's patience, and we won't abandon you. Just let us know when you're back up and running and we'll be ready to go.

- Kemrain the Hopefully Helpful.


----------



## Angcuru (Oct 13, 2005)

That's exactly what I was thinking of doing.    

The upside to this is that I can start from scratch with my new system, and make it all fancy-like.  As in play TES4: Oblivion at full graphics flawlessly.


----------



## Kemrain (Oct 13, 2005)

I *hate* you _so_ hard!

- Kemrain the Drooling.


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 13, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up Angcuru. At least now we know what's happening. Sorry to hear about the untimely demise of your system; I hope it all comes together again for you soon. As Kemrain promised, I'll do my best to be patient during the hiatus. I'm looking forward to the upcoming parallel-campaigning though.


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 27, 2005)

Heya Kemrain, it seems that Angcuru's computer problems are turning out to be a little more long-term than he'd originally guessed; he hasn't even signed in for a few weeks now. I guess we've hit our second long game hiatus sofar. :\ 

I miss playing; we were just getting to the interesting part.


----------



## Angcuru (Oct 28, 2005)

BOO!   

Iza back, finally.  Hurricane Wilma nearly tore my roof of after I got my comp up and running, but I've been busy doing repairs.  But now that's over, and I'm back.  Updates will likely appear before or by the weekend.


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 28, 2005)

IT LIVES!!!

Welcome back Angcuru! Glad to hear that Wilma didn't do you in. Looking forward to your next post.


----------



## Angcuru (Oct 28, 2005)

No, Wilma didn't do me in, but she did put Fred the Staple Hammer and Barney the Nailgun to work.


----------



## Kemrain (Oct 28, 2005)

Congrats on not being dead or homeless Angcuru. I was a little worried. Hooray for game!

- Kemrain the Excited.


----------



## Angcuru (Oct 30, 2005)

Kemrain, if you would do the honors of posting some Jaess-centered stealth-oriented action, I think that would be the best way to get us back up and going.


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 31, 2005)

It may be a day or two before Kemrain posts something since she's often not online much until mid-week. I think it's a fair bet that Jaess will move stealthily towards the clearing, at least until she sees or hears something. Maybe you could start by describing something Jaess sees. Just an idea though.


----------



## Kemrain (Nov 2, 2005)

Ambrus knows me to a tee. Sorry about the not posting. I keep checking the IC thread and going "Oh, nothing new. Must not be up yet."

I figured you'd give me another post to describe the sourroundings so I could have some idea what I have to deal with, but if you prefer I can post all that myself. I'll make a post right now.

How's this?

- Kemrain the Postacular


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 18, 2005)

I hope Wilma didn't come back to finish off Angcuru. I wonder where he is; I hope everything is okay with him.


----------



## Angcuru (Nov 26, 2005)

Sorry for another absence, guys.  I've been unable to access ENWorld of late, since it's almost always blocked by a network-wide firewall we had installed when my Dad started doing some online work.  So, in all likelihood I may have occasional access from the campus computer lab in between classes, but otherwise, no ENWorld for me.  *sigh*

Sorry 'bout this.  I hate to leave you hanging.


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 28, 2005)

Glad to hear you're okay Angcuru. Pity about your firewall problem. Still looking forward to your eventual update though. Hope to hear back from you soon.


----------

